# X Factor '08



## DizziSquirrel

X Factor '08 
Chat & Gossip  








*Going through to be mentored by Simon Cowell in the Boys 14-24 category are:*

Scott Bruton, a 19 year-old former Bluecoat from Manchester

Austin Drage, a 21 year-old singer/actor from Essex

Eoghan Quigg, a sixteen year old schoolboy from Derry, Northern Ireland

*Going through to be mentored by Dannii Minogue in the Overs category are:*

Daniel Evans, a 38 year-old dad-of-three from Essex, now living in Spain

Rachel Hylton, a 26 year-old mum-of-five from South East London

Ruth Lorenzo, a 25 year-old Spanish PR exec, now based in Surrey

*Going through to be mentored by Louis Walsh in the Groups category are:*

Bad Lashes, a four piece girl group from the North East, aged 19 - 23 Out week ONE 

Girlband, a Bristol-based female quartet, aged 17 - 22 Out Week TWO 

JLS, a London-based vocal harmony group, comprising four lads aged 20-23

*Going through to be mentored by Cheryl Cole in the Girls 14-24 category are:*

Alexandra Burke, a 19 year-old singer from North London

Diana Vickers, a 17 year-old student from Lancashire

Laura White, a 20 year-old student from Bolton

http://xfactor.itv.com/
Links


----------



## Tina xx

Wow, I'm the first to post.

Boy has there been some weirdos on there      I'm really enjoying it at the moment.

Not too sure what I think of Cheryl at the moment    

Tina xx


----------



## outspan3

going to cause some controversy here   but...........


I don't think the guy who's wife died should have got through. Feel that was a sympathy vote as he really wasn't that good  . Makes it worse for him in the long run as I don't think he'll make it through boot camp. They haven't done him any favours I don't think 

ok, going to cower in a corner now - let the disagreement commence


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think they might vote him through to the initial stages of bootcamp


----------



## Tina xx

That Steve Brookstein (sorry about SP - the winner a few years ago) wasn't that good either


----------



## NuttyJo

i have been really emotional lately, not too sure why, but that man whose wife died made me cry my eyes out! even dh had a tear whilst watching it   he wasnt the best at singing but he was a really nice guy and sometimes that makes up for the lack of talent   

and i like cheryl, not too keen on danni though


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its good if they get the chance to improve tho ..as with training who knows ..or is that just optimism   

it made me cry too hunny   even if it gives the guy a boost and something to go for its a good thing bless him; I remember how numb I was after my partner died and you need things to kick you out of the numbness so hope it does him good   

Cat x


----------



## outspan3

it may well do him good (no offence cat  )

my fear is it will build his hopes up and then he'll get put out, think that would be worse somehow

As for Danni..... relax on the botox chick. Your face is supposed to move you know   Think cheryl is coming across as quite down to earth. Although tears every episode is a bit much. God, I'm such a


----------



## Caz

outspan3 said:


> going to cause some controversy here  but...........
> 
> I don't think the guy who's wife died should have got through. Feel that was a sympathy vote as he really wasn't that good . Makes it worse for him in the long run as I don't think he'll make it through boot camp. They haven't done him any favours I don't think
> 
> ok, going to cower in a corner now - let the disagreement commence


No I agree. Ok, sort of. I think he was good enough and "interesting" enough to get through the first round but, unless there's some serious talent hidden under nerves, he's not good enough to make the final cut. But what a sob story. Call be a cynic but he was never getting sent away with that background even if he had been really rubbish! 

This is the first episode I watched properly this year; I've just not been interested for some reason, although it's been on in the background and I've caught the odd snippet. I think the tears and the sob stories and the ever increasingly mad-and-bad bunch are wearing a bit thin on me. Cheryl, I'm sure she's lovely but stop bloody crying! If she's going to spend the rest of the series doing that I don't think I can take it.
Simon seems happy though... can't think why!

C~x


----------



## professor waffle

So who are we liking so far? Any tips for winning


----------



## Pingu

It's hard to say at the moment as I've not really caught onto to any names (mind like a seive!!) The Girls looks to be a really strong category though-there's a girl I thought was really good- she had been auditioning about 3 years ago and was not selected for the live shows when she was at Louis Walsh's house. 

Will see if I can remember any names when I watch again next week......  Isn't it on both days again?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi - Next weekend it is on both days again,
I always feel sorry for Louis groups, as they only ever go to Ireland! the others jet of to some wonderfull places, like Barbados, 

Ive a few favorites at the moment, but I will wait till next weekend as normally my favorites crash out at this next stage


----------



## Caz

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Hi - Next weekend it is on both days again,
> I always feel sorry for Louis groups, as they only ever go to Ireland! the others jet of to some wonderfull places, like Barbados,




That's exactly what I said to DH on Saturday after the programme aired.

No recomendations for winners yet becuase I've only caught 2 episodes. I proabbly won't see this Saturday's one either (at a wedding) so will have to wait until the live final before I stick my neck out on this.

C~x


----------



## NuttyJo

am i sad for having it to record on series link on sky+


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NuttyJo said:


> am i sad for having it to record on series link on sky+


Makes me sad too then


----------



## Pingu

Me as well then.....


----------



## NuttyJo

glad im not the only member of the saddos club


----------



## professor waffle

Another member of the saddo club peeping above the parapet


----------



## fuzzier

I must be a saddo too then cos i also recorded it, dh not that keen once it gets to boot camps.


----------



## Tina xx

Hi girls, I don't have a fave yet, but I don't want Scott (simons group) to win. I also think that Suzie (Danni's group) should have gone through, not the bloke that lost his wife. I thought he was good, but she was better and would have had a better chance of winning on her own merit.


----------



## ebonie

Tina i totally agree with you i dont think that guy that lost his wife xx should have got through either that girl should have definetly through


----------



## professor waffle

I thought both Simon & Danni had lost he plot with their choices tonight? I think one of the girls or even one of the groups could stand a chance this year.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

professor waffle said:


> I thought both Simon & Danni had lost he plot with their choices tonight?


SNAP!
I think Cheryl is the only judge who picked the right people for the right reasons, 
Live shows next week,
Who do you think will be first out


----------



## Tina xx

I don't know who will be first, but would like scott to be first. Might have to watch next week and let you know then, still can't remember most of them


----------



## professor waffle

I reckon either Scott or the older bloke from Danni's group, he can sing ok but he's not a star by any means?


----------



## NuttyJo

im not sure of a winner yet but i cannot stand that rachel   ugh, dislike her!


----------



## sweets x

hi i am an x factor nut too. 
missed tonite's    who went through. 
Have been looking on tele to see when x factor is repeated and its not while friday. 
Can't wait that long   

nicola


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Going through to be mentored by Simon Cowell in the Boys 14-24 category are:*

Scott Bruton, a 19 year-old former Bluecoat from Manchester

Austin Drage, a 21 year-old singer/actor from Essex

Eoghan Quigg, a sixteen year old schoolboy from Derry, Northern Ireland

*Going through to be mentored by Dannii Minogue in the Overs category are:*

Daniel Evans, a 38 year-old dad-of-three from Essex, now living in Spain

Rachel Hylton, a 26 year-old mum-of-five from South East London

Ruth Lorenzo, a 25 year-old Spanish PR exec, now based in Surrey

*Going through to be mentored by Louis Walsh in the Groups category are:*

Bad Lashes, a four piece girl group from the North East, aged 19 - 23

Girlband, a Bristol-based female quartet, aged 17 - 22

JLS, a London-based vocal harmony group, comprising four lads aged 20-23

*Going through to be mentored by Cheryl Cole in the Girls 14-24 category are:*

Alexandra Burke, a 19 year-old singer from North London

Diana Vickers, a 17 year-old student from Lancashire

Laura White, a 20 year-old student from Bolton

http://xfactor.itv.com/
Links


----------



## sweets x

thanks dizzi


----------



## DizziSquirrel

There's Lot's more infomation On the Link in my last post


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Dizzy


----------



## Siobhan1

I think one of Cheryl's will definitely win. I like Alexandra & Laura although I would have chosen the other girl over Diana.

I would also have chosen Liam rather than Eoghan in Simon's group. I'm glad he picked Austin though! He's a great singer.


----------



## Kamac80

why on earth did they not put Suzie through? And put Rachel through as i really dont think Rachel is that great and she has too much attitude which i dont like.

I really like Ruth - think shes stunning and has a great voice.

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx

I agree with you about Rachel, she does have a bad attitude, I think she got through because of the sob story   I think that next year they shouldn't be allowed to tell the judges the bad things that have happened. I don't want to sound like a  but it's gone from a singing comp to who has the worst thing happen and it's not fair to those that have talent. There is no way that Daniel should win, he sounds like Steve Brookstien and look where he is now   They should be putting through those that can win and make it big after X-factor.


----------



## NuttyJo

yep its defo gone from a talent contest, more to a 'sob story' contest   i cannot stand rachel, yeah good on her for turning her life around but i still dont like her attitude   

i like that little eoghan and ruth at the moment (ruth is the spanish one isnt she?   )


----------



## AllySidey

Im sooooo excited about the live shows starting tonight, only thing is I bet all th songs are short.  Not sure on all the names yet but think one of Cheryls will win.  I'm so sad this is the highlight of my week   got pizza and wine too.  Big question is who will go out tonight??


----------



## Mummytoone

My god we are soooooo excited tooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rich has just flown in the door, complete in scrubs still and jumped in the bath! How sad are we!  

Wine is poured and naughty nibbly party food is about to go into the oven! 

Even the dog is on the sofa ready next to me!

Rich loves it! He is a girls perfect companion! Hee hee!

Hope everyone has a lovely evening!

Lou xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Actually its NOT sad, its fabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb, yippppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! x


----------



## NuttyJo

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dermot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweets x

he is pretty sexy tonite


----------



## NuttyJo

wow alexandra was fab!


----------



## *Kim*

Loved Alexandra. I think Danni's fella will go tonight. He is a nice fella and a sad story but i cant see him winning.

I have Joe hooked on the X factor too.  Even Paul is watching it.

Kimx  x x


----------



## *looby*

What on earth have they done with Austen this evening


----------



## sweets x

think alexandra was brilliant and looked fab
Austin sang good too, but wats with the black hair   

Kim i agree, think it will be danni's guy to go

nicola x


----------



## NuttyJo

i dunno, scott didnt do too well but i think it was simons fault for choosing the pants song


----------



## sweets x

i think he did the best he could with a crap song


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Poor scot   I am gutted for him, I dont think the backing singers and the mic helped, the song was OK it was having his voice lost that spoiled it for me  

 loving alexandra and I like JLS too


----------



## sweets x

loved diana, think she was so nervous but when she got goin was good


----------



## DizziSquirrel

So whos going home . . . . .

My favourites tonight, Laura, Alexandra, Diana, Ruth, Girld Band and JLS . . .


----------



## turkish delight

owwwww i love X factor ... i think Danni's guy will go tonight ... little bit disappointed no one is really standing out at the moment for winning ... roll on next week


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

I think its either gonna be Daniel or Scott to go tonight

Martine xx


----------



## sweets x

i agree with martine, think they will be in the bottom two but daniel will go
Absolutely loved laura, jls, ruth, alexandra and diana


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i reckon either daniel or scott to go tonight


----------



## *Kim*

Think Scott will get the sympathy vote out of the 2. I actually enjoyed him singing it.
Must say Danni is really getting up my nose. I used to like her but she is coming across very superior and things she is something very special. Love the way Cheryl has been with her group and she chose good records for them all.

favs are Alexandra, Laura, JLS, Austen, Bad Lashes, Ruth & Diana

Kimx x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Ooh wasnt expecting that!


----------



## sweets x

me neither


----------



## *Kim*

Nor me. Glad Scott got through though.

Kimx x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dh predicted they would go - Why is he always Mr right *grr*

Glad Scott stayed Like Kim the bits of his song that were clear were enjoyable 
and when you saw the performance again, he was enjoying it

My favourite in the end was Laura

~Dizzi~


----------



## NuttyJo

im glad it was one of the girl groups who went, they were pants! after watching it back i quite enjoyed scott and daniels songs - think it didnt help the first timr round that dh was sitting taking the p$ss out of them all!  

i dont have one favourite one from last night - i have 3   laura, diana and alexandra. diana is like an odd little hippy child but so lovely and just strangely brilliant in my mind  

jo x


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I thought the right two were in the sing off at the end.  And I changed my mind about who should go after hearing their second songs, Wonderwall was awful and I thought Girl Band did quite well with the Dione Warwick song.

I thought the individual girls were all great, and how funny was it when Simon finally admitted that he fancied Ruth?  I've said that for weeks.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Laura and Diane are my favourites, I do adore Laura though and so want her to win.


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Forgot to say that I thought the sound needed to be sorted out on more than one of the performances, you could hardly hear them above the music and backing singers.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Can't wait for tonights


----------



## Tina xx

I didn't think much of Girl Band, it was definately the wrong song to sing   What do you think about the comment that Louis is paying too much attension to JLS and not Girl Band?   My sister thinks that JLS are going to win as a boy band hasn't won yet.


----------



## sweets x

Evening all,
Think diana is amazing, the best tonite by far

nicola


----------



## wisbabe

now how obvious was it that Eoghan would do 'Ben'?!!!!

edited to add: Cheryl just said the same!


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Nicola, I agree with you, Diana was amazing tonight.

I think that Girl Band will go tonight. I think that Rachel was good, but want her to go as I don't like her attitude  

Wisbabe, that's what Cheryl said after you posted


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Oh think it will be Girl band and Ruth tonight but wasnt overly keen on Rachel either

Martine xx


----------



## sweets x

I think girlband, racheal or daniel. Just think racheal has got such an attitude

nicola


----------



## saphy75

Diana was amazing tonight, she out shone the others by far. though i have to admit she has been my favourite right from the auditions closely followed by laura  

pam xx


----------



## cleo31

Loved Diana, she made the song hers and sings like a star not just kareoke.

Daniel needs to go bless him, just not in the same league as some of the others.


----------



## professor waffle

Did't see it all but Diana was great, I like Laura too & Alexandra. Thought JLS were good too

Daniel to go for me. Can't stand Eoghan - he's too young & pretty


----------



## NuttyJo

i absolutely loved Diana tonight


----------



## mazv

Martine- spot on!!!

Girl band to go I think   I agree Daniel lovely guy but just not an X-factor contestant; he can only really do soul stuff.

Absolutely love Diana too


----------



## Tina xx

I think that Girlband weren't too bad with the last song, but they are no way near as good as Ruth.


----------



## sweets x

Think simon chickened out there and tried to make a stupid point about ruth not singing in spanish.
Girlband were right to go even though they tried there best, no way near as good as ruth


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Where to start *  *who to agree with! *

Personal Favourite tonight has to be *Diana*
Not liking *Daniel & Eoghan*

Loved *Laura, Alexandra & JLS *

*Ruth * in the sing off FANTASTIC

*Girl band*, such a shame 
(I would have like to see Daniel & Egohan go first )
I think there own songs work best for them, I dont think Louis cared enough about them  
I was pleased Simon took it to deadlock, based on that last performance it was a tough choice, one he could have easily made
but he let the girls leave the compatition without "him" sending them home, a clever move really.

What else *Austin & Scott * 2 good performances tonight, glad they have stayed, not sure I see them in the final 

have I missed anyone, Oh *Rachel*, good voice, good performance just not my cup of tea  
DH cant stand her 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Diana and Laura still my favourites but Diana was amazing last night, defintely the best.    Bit surprised Ruth was in the bottom, I personally do not like her but she has a strong voice.  Girlband - well it was obvious from the start of the show to the end that they would be out.    Bring on mnext week, absolutely love it.


----------



## Tina xx

I can't wait for next weeks   I agree with the comments made about Louis not caring about Girlband ~ didn't he mentor Girls Aloud or he was their manager   There was a comment made last night about him not knowing what to do with a girl band and Girls Aloud doing better without him (made by Cheryl or she thought it was funny  )


----------



## ophelia

Oh dear!! Just watching X Factor and oh my God, how horrible was Girlband's performance?!!
It was out of tune, cringe worthy and cheesy. No wonder they went.

Outstanding performance from Austin. Brilliant!!!! Loved it!!

What planet is Louis and Cheryl on to not like the song.


----------



## poppy05

Austin's performance was superb

absolutely love love love Diana and Laura
but Diana was by far the best this week

also loving JLS

Dizzi i totally agree with your DH, i cannot stand Rachel! 
she actually scares me with her bad attitude, dont think she deserves a place in the final, horrid woman! (sorry to any Rachel fans)
off my soap box now


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes Austins performance was brilliant and yes I agree Rachel just has too much attitude, puts me off her and I melted when I first heard her story and saw her.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah me too she has far too much BAD attitude  

Cat x


----------



## professor waffle

I like Rachel, shes's a tough cookie & needs something like a Pink song as that would suit her personality. I don't like her backchat but I do admire her courage & her strength


----------



## ShortyPie

Hi, first time posting on here.

I too thought Diana was the best last night, I couldn't really see how she was goind to pull off a Wacko song, but she did.

Am gald girlband have gone, their song was soooo cheesy, and they really didn't save themselves with their Sing-off song. Surprised Ruth was in the bottom 2, and was a bit mad at Cowell for not putting her through straight away, her 2nd song was amazing - did he just not want people to think it's cos he fancies her? Louis said something along the lines of how good Ruths performance was but he'd have to be loyal to his band, made it sound like he thought Ruth should have stayed too. 

Rachel just annoys the hell out of me, though I admit she has a great and unusual voice. Even if she was the best singer there I'd want her out, she just grates on me.

Eoghan I didn't think was very good, though I liked him last week, so will reserve judgement till I see next weeks (big band, yay!)

Daniel bless him, I'm gd he's still there cos I think Girlband had to go anyway, and he seems a lovely bloke. I think some of the comments were unnecessarily harsh.

Alexandra - I thought the exact same thing as Simon said, that she just copied the Mariah version of the son, I mean it's great that she can sing like her, but she's not showing any individuality yet.

Laura - the end of the song picked up a bit, but wasn't really her kind of style was it? Still, thought she was great!

Scott - I actually quite liked him last week anyway, though I couldn'thear a word he was singing, but think that was more down to the mic? Still liking him.

Austin - he is great, isn't he? But I wasn't overly keen on the arrangement either. Is he a wee little fella? He didn't look it in the auditions, but everyone else seems to tower over him  

JLS were good and I htink they'll be around for a bit, not sure if a band can win it though  

At the moment I want Diana to win, she's been my favourite from the beginning, well, her and Laura.

By the way, anyone know what happened to Rhydian from last year? Has he gone on to do any West End shows or anything? 

Also, am I the only one who thought that Girls Aloud sounded shocking last night?   No idea what they usually sound like live, but Cheryl especially sounded awful, and looked terrified!

Laura xx


----------



## professor waffle

Shorty me too on Girls Aloud, I thought they sounded rubbish but I think a lot of is the sound on the set. It always seems to start off the same in that you can't hear the singers properly or that they sound out of tune to the backing vocal.


----------



## ophelia

Diana and Austin were the best of the night I thought and I actually loved the arrangement of Austin's song.
I like Laura too but she was much better last week.

Don't see the point of having Daniel and Eoghan in the competition. They don't have anything special about them, mediocre (sp?) and not very good at singing. They should be the next to go.

Agree with everyone about Rachel, a bit scarey and quite aggressive when answering back to whatever anyone is saying to her.

Not a big fan of Scott, he's average and won't be able to compete with the stronger voices in the competition.

Ruth's second song was REALLY good!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes I think Soctt is very avergae and wont last long, keep forgetting about him!


----------



## poppy05

i agree girls aloud were awful lastnight
i thought some of the singers in the competition sounded far better than they did!
and i dont normally mind a bit of girls aloud, but wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## Topkat08

hope u dont mind me popping in,

I did enjoy Austins performance last night  

I think Daniel and Scott are average n wont last long in the competition and Rachael is blowing her chances. When i first heard her sing i did like her but since it has gone 2 the lives i think she's been  she really needs to step up her game or shes gone!

luv JLS   they'll get signed up even if they don't win!

I want Laura 2 win but i like Diana as well! x


----------



## Shabba

I like Diana, I can imagine her in the charts.
Also one of the boys from JLS is in a kids program, cant remember which one, but i turned over the other day and he had a chefs hat on and was singing  
Very cute though, keeping an old lady very happy, i'm probably old enough to be his mum


----------



## NuttyJo

i really like austins song and the way he sang it, me and dh thought him and diana were the best. 

ruths sing off song was brilliant too, cant believe she was in the bottom 2 though - daniel or scott should have been there instead 

jo x


----------



## Tina xx

Rachel doesn't want to upset the judges as they will vote her off when she is on the bottom 2. I didn't like it last week when she got through and started dancing infront of the others still left, rubbing it in


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> *Rhydian Roberts*X Factor runner-up
> Simon Cowell gave rugby-loving Rhydian Roberts a record deal when The X Factor ended. Rhydian joined The X Factor Live Tour before spending time in Sweden, Nashville and L.A. where he worked with top producers including Walter A and Desmond Child. Rhydian has performed in a string of summer shows including a charity gig in Norwich where he met HRH Prince Charles. Rhydian is putting the finishing touches to his debut album which is due out in the autumn.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Next week,* celebrating British Heroes
The chosen songs will follow the legendary Big Band theme - celebrating a world premiere performance for an exceptional cause.

The third live show  of the series will unveil The X Factor finalists' first ever single, Heroes. 
It signals the start of The X Factor's campaign to support the sister charities *Help For Heroes * and *The British Legion Poppy Appeal. *

http://xfactor.itv.com/stories/story-detail/item_100229.htm

/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Dizzy I preferred him to the one that one   will be interesting to see what his album is like..

Cat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Same here Cat


----------



## Tina xx

Thanks Dizzy, I wanted Rhydian to win too, He was robbed!!!!


----------



## poppy05

yep i agree rhydian so should have won
i found it hard to look at him without wanting to throw up, but he has an amazing voice
when he sang the music of the night, i had goosebumps!


----------



## Ceri.

I'm flying the flag for Diana, she lives in the same town. And Laura lives 10 mins away in Bolton. so come on the northeners!!!! Think these 2 will be the last 2 standing tho tbh. Just fantastic. 
Agree with you all though, Daniel, Scott and Eoghan kind of average.
Rachel does my head in .... too gobby for words.
Alexandra is fab too

Think Cheryl needs to be more honest when judging too, seems to be soft soaping a lil bit


----------



## ShortyPie

Thanks Dizzi   I'm glad Rhydian has ended up doing an album, I thought he was much better than Leon, who to me was just another Michael Buble copycat (and noone can out-buble Michael Buble in my opinion   ) and he seemed really weird when he was on The Xtra factor last Saturday, kinda mumbling his responses   

have to disagree with you thinking Scott should have been in the bottom 2 actually, I don't think he can win, but I don't think he's the worst either.

Laura xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Well I too thought Girls Aloud were shocking.  Not just sound quality, but out of tune a lot of the time!

What about the miming comment?  I though they all had to sing live??  

I didn't rate Austins song, he did well as a performer but I thought it was poor of Simon to copy something from American Idol I saw two years ago!

I also think that Rhydian was better than Leon, but I think he was always going to be a success no matter what the result, so I don't mind that Leon won and got the cash.

I think Simon is pushing Ruth to sing in Spanish because that market is just huuuuuge!  People make millions in Mexico and South America before the rest of the world has heard of them.

I personally think there are at least half a dozen this year who could get a recording contract based on vocal performance, but this is called the X Factor, and I haven't yet decided which one of them has more of that.

Jane
xx


----------



## Shabba

I have bought my mum tickets to see the xfactor tour in march 09, cant wait


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Topkat08 said:


> hope u dont mind me popping in,


nope! everyone is welcome to post in here and anywhere on G&B


----------



## NuttyJo

Shabba said:


> I have bought my mum tickets to see the xfactor tour in march 09, cant wait


where can you buy those?!!


----------



## Shabba

www.seetickets.com

I found a site in the paper advertising, and the confirmation has come through from seetickets, they have all the venues on there aswell

I'm going to the Birmingham one, cant wait   
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/32109/



> a preacher branded the show 'anti-Muslim'.
> 
> The cleric made the claims because of the show's new charity single supporting British troops,
> hit out at Muslims who buy or sell the single and those who wear wristbands to support the charity reports The Sun.


    

This makes me soo mad! british show, british troops, british support! where the problem 
/links


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/32109/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a preacher branded the show 'anti-Muslim'.
> 
> The cleric made the claims because of the show's new charity single supporting British troops,
> hit out at Muslims who buy or sell the single and those who wear wristbands to support the charity reports The Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me soo mad! british show, british troops, british support! where the problem
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
Click to expand...

Dizzi I am with you on this, it makes me so bl   dy angry.


----------



## *Bev*

I'm SO late, I sobbed and sobbed and sobbed watching Ruths performance of Purple Rain OMG it was sensational!!  But I SO agreed with her being in the bottom 2 she needed the kick up the bum!!

I love Diana but Laura I love to listen to but hate to watch, I don't know why I have a real issue with her... find her almost cringe worthy (i'm a bit strange!!)

I loved Austin from day 1 but didn't rate his performance at all last week, but loved the arrangement if that makes sense.

I also love Alexandra I think she is superb.


----------



## NuttyJo

Mrs Nikki said:


> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/32109/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a preacher branded the show 'anti-Muslim'.
> 
> The cleric made the claims because of the show's new charity single supporting British troops,
> hit out at Muslims who buy or sell the single and those who wear wristbands to support the charity reports The Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me soo mad! british show, british troops, british support! where the problem
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dizzi I am with you on this, it makes me so bl   dy angry.
Click to expand...

AGREED!


----------



## Caz

NuttyJo said:


> Mrs Nikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dizzi Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/32109/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a preacher branded the show 'anti-Muslim'.
> 
> The cleric made the claims because of the show's new charity single supporting British troops,
> hit out at Muslims who buy or sell the single and those who wear wristbands to support the charity reports The Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me soo mad! british show, british troops, british support! where the problem
> [red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dizzi I am with you on this, it makes me so bl   dy angry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED!
Click to expand...

Yep, and me.

Very late to the X Factor discussion but, this is the first time in 2 weeks I've managed to get connected to the internet at anything close to my previous, albiet still exceptionally slow, speed. Making the most of it. Almost tempted to shoot up on caffiene now so I can stay awake 24/7 and never sign off. 

Anyway, thoughts of the XF finalalists.

*Girlband* and *Bad Lashes*. Sayonara. Not sorry to see either go. It was like listening to nails on a chalkboard listening to both of them.

*Austin*: only as good as the material he's given but, Simon is normally pretty good and picking the right stuff so think he'll do well. Not a finalist though.

*Rachel*: Don't like her attitude. She may be able to sing (given the right material) but the attitude is enough to put me off I'm afraid.

*Alexandra*: I think she's great, although possibly a bit of a Leona Lewis clone for me to actually want her to win. I will peg her for a place in the final 3 though.

*Diana*: I love her. I adore her. I want to buy her records already. Definitely one for the final 3 and, I would love to see her win but, actually, I think Simon's marmite description is too true so don't think she will. Might do her more of a favour if she doesn't though.

*Scott*: Meh! Like sardine and shrimp paste: Just a filler that, at first seems tasty but contains very little to satisfy.

*Eoghan*: Not a stong singer but the, age, the looks and, dare I suggest it, regional vote might carry him quite far. Can I be evil and say I hope not?

*JLS*: OK, not my type of thing but they do have something that obviously appeals. I can see them going quite far (although, just to see Louis Walsh out the running so early on I'd like to see them go next week  ).

*Daniel*: So far living up to my initial views that he's not really good enough to be in the finals. The cruise ship leaves in 10 minutes mate!

*Ruth*: I agree with Simon Cowell that she needs to do something to be different or else she's just another girl with an ok voice, a body to die for and not much of interest... well not much of interest to me anyway; DH seems to like her.  I wish they'd switch the bloody wind machine off her hair too. That is so annoying.

*Laura*: Very interesting voice and I think she'll do well with the right material but, there's just something odd about her appearance that I can't quite put my finger on. I think a lack of versatility with her voice might be her downfall.

All in all, I think Cheryl has done the best job of picking the most likely to succeed out of the selection they were given. Admittedly though, she had the best to chose from to start with.

So, the final 3 prediction from me will be...ooh... umm, Alexandra, Diana and JLS.

Are we going to do that poll where we predict who goes home this week again? 
If so I predict either Ruth or Daniel for the bus ticket home this week.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Caz, I love your opinions hun   They are pretty much the same as mine   I agree with you, can we don a poll now?

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What a great show tonight allready! 
Loved Candy man!!!


----------



## Debs

Oh dear - who dressed rachel tonight   Just didnt suit her personality at all.

Think vocals tonight are great on most of them!  Love Diana she can sing anything they seem to give her.

Think eoughn (no i cant spell it  )  might be in the bottom 2 tonight and one of the boys?


----------



## sweets x

A brilliant show tonite. diana, laura and alexandra and ruth were good.

Daniel or scott to go though


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Surly Daniel has to go tonight.

Loved Alex & Diana.

Martine xx


----------



## Debs

I thought daniel was quite good tonight - dont think he will win but he wasnt the worst tonight I dont think.

Alexandras candyman was fantastic too!


----------



## Damelottie

Were they taking the   when they stood and applauded Eoughn? Did I spell that right? But that sounded like one of the most out of tune things I've heard since Madonna sings


----------



## Tina xx

Em     I couldn't agree more though!! I think it will be Daniel to go tonight, but there were worse singers.

I loved Diana and Alexandra, I thought they were brilliant. Ruth looked like Jessica Rabbit!   But was good tonight. I also thought that Rachel was good, but still the wrong attitude


----------



## Tina xx

Wow! I didn't see that coming   I really thought that Daniel was going to go.


----------



## Debs

Oh louis nearly had me in tears


----------



## Hugs

Hello,

Ok im in      that was a beautiful song

Anyone know the name of it ??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I am so   Bl00dy sob stories they should be banned!!!

I wanted Scott to stay the lads young, good looking and talented WHY stupid stupid emotional WRONG decsion


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Oh p............lease............manufactured......sorry girls, but Daniel did so not deserve to stay in tonight........pure sympathy vote....Louis should go into acting!!!!!


----------



## sweets x

I did think that daniel sang from the heart and wat a lovely song but think scott has more to offer. Daniel has not got the x factor.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

but of course, that's what they want us to do.....


----------



## Debs

I did feel for scott tonight - but have to say im pleased daniel stayed ............. ok youre not allowed to hit me


----------



## Hugs

I have to agree it was sympathy vote but cant deny it was a stunning song and the words were just beautiful

debs - im with you   beautiful name and beatuiful song


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sorry, I didn't hear the words of the song....just the bum notes!....dreadful....long finger nails and scraping down a board sprang to mind!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sympathy vote from the moment he spoke pre song 
So not fair on scott - 

not going to bash you Debs but repectfully disagree 



♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Sorry, I didn't hear the words of the song....just the bum notes!....dreadful....chalk and down a board sprang to mind!!!


I agree 100% Just couldnt find the words, told DH is Scott goes home I am going to need some TLC 

Anyone watching xtra factor 

ps forgot to say - Loved the heros song - shame about the door Jamming and Ruth & Daniel not able to perform!!!!  Weird or what ?


----------



## Debs

Couldnt agree with you more hugs  

I wondered why ruth and daniel didnt sing dizzi


----------



## Hugs

Debs said:


> Couldn't agree with you more hugs
> 
> I wondered why ruth and Daniel didn't sing dizzi


Debs we better set up our own thread  b4 we get     

Anyone know the song name / artist


----------



## Hugs

Anyone think the "heroes" song was mimed my DH says it was but i dont know


----------



## Debs

Im sure between us we can find out hugs  

Anyway we best get into hiding before we do get    

Wonder who sang daniel and ruths lines then?


----------



## LizzyB

I thought I heard them say it was a Josh Grobin song 

Don't think it mattered which one went....neither was going to win 

Loved Laura, Diana, Alexandra and Ruth tonight 

xxx


----------



## Damelottie

I often think some of them are miming. 
What door? Who got stuck and didn't sing??


----------



## carole

Hugs it's called "To where you are" by Josh Groban


----------



## DizziSquirrel

LadyLottie said:


> I often think some of them are miming.
> What door? Who got stuck and didn't sing??


Of the 12 finalists Ruth & Daniel were not on stage 

Apparently the door Jammed 

I know Scott wouldnt win but he was better than an old crooner . . . . . .


----------



## Hugs

Debs said:


> Im sure between us we can find out hugs
> 
> Anyway we best get into hiding before we do get
> 
> Wonder who sang daniel and ruths lines then?


              

DANIEL TO WIN

debs help me b4 i really do get bashed for saying that


----------



## carole

I agree Dizzi - Daniel hit some awful bum notes. Scott was the better singer tonight.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

they were miming in the Heros song
L


----------



## Tina xx

Simon said to Daniel earlier that he was never going to win X-factor


----------



## Hugs

Tina xx said:


> Simon said to Daniel earlier that he was never going to win X-factor


I know he wont win.

I'm sure one of Cheryl's girls will win


----------



## Damelottie

They didn't go on stage because the door jammed?? Ei?? Do you think they were both in the lavy? Thats really odd


----------



## DizziSquirrel

LadyLottie said:


> They didn't go on stage because the door jammed?? Ei?? Do you think they were both in the lavy? Thats really odd


I keep thinking how come the diddn't enter stage right instead 


Tina xx said:


> Simon said to Daniel earlier that he was never going to win X-factor


and HE WONT !!!! 

When 3 judges stand at the end of the performance you know its not going to deadlock 

Good Luck Scott 

Ok - Other performances as I said earlier Loved candy girl AKA Alexandra, Enjoyed Diana, Ruth & Laura

JLS I agreed with Simon  good performance but vocals not so good - I blame Louis  best group on x factor for a long time 

Rachel Great song chice and performance hidious Dress choice! a necklace would have helped!
the dress diddnt suit her personality at all! it empthaised the differences!!!

Appoligies for spelling errors etc half a bottle of plonk and a glass of cider means I am a wee bit merry 

So whos going home next week [fly] Daniel Daniel Daniel Daniel  Daniel Daniel Daniel Daniel [/fly]


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://xfactor.itv.com/videos/video-detail/item_200389.htm

Hero, help for heros video.

/links


----------



## Siobhan1

Oh my! What a night!

Loved nearly all the performances and it was definitely right for Daniel & Scott to be in bottom 2. I did feel Scott should have gone through as Daniel clearly got the sympathy vote (as sad as it is, that's not right!) but how Scott reacted afterwards, standing there like a wounded child! Did he think it was going to make the judges change their minds!  
Sometimes it's all so sickly!  

As for all the rest, now I know everyone loves Diana but for me there is something about her voice I'm not keen on, in parts it sounds like that fella from the carry on films, Kenneth something   I can't remember but it's a throaty weird sound! I also hate the way she holds her hand up to her face like a hand model  
I love Alexandra, Laura, Ruth & Austin. Everyone else can slowly leave the competition. 

Next week bottom 2 to be Eoghan & Daniel....

What is with Eoghan's hair!


----------



## Debs

Siobhan1 said:


> Next week bottom 2 to be Eoghan & Daniel....
> 
> What is with Eoghan's hair!


I think your right with your bottom 2 forecast - and defo right with the last point


----------



## sweets x

thanks for the link Dizzi.
Didn't realsie they put videos on the website.
Hero made me cry all over again   
going into town so i can sing my head of to it    Dh says i sound like an x factor reject when i sing, don't know wat he is talking about 

nicola x x


----------



## poppy05

to sympathy voting!!!!!  
sorry to all you Daniel lovers (well debs and hugs   ) but he so should have been the one to go
i dont think scott is a winner, but he deserved to stay.

Alexandra's performance was great, loving candyman
Diana was fab, i love her voice anyway, and i think she will def be in the final 3
eoghan's hair  

thought they all did pretty well this week

i wish we could vote off judges
louis does my head in!


----------



## Debs

But im not strictly a daniel fan - just preferred his song to scotts  

I watched it again this morning and i still think i got it right  

My faves are alexandra, Diana and JLS - so long as one of them wins i will be happy


----------



## ophelia

Have finally caught up with X Factor and have to say the right two acts were in the bottom two but they should ban sob stories. As soon as Daniel started singing the words to his song you just knew he would be staying.  It was really emotional and I really feel for the guy but he's not a great singer and the show is about talent and he ain't got much of it. 

Loved Alexandra, Diana and Rachel. Still think Rachel's got a bad attitude but the song really suited her tonight. I love Austin as well, he's got a great voice and a real performer. I hope he's in the final, he's the strongest of the boys for sure. 

Can't see the attraction with Eoghan. He can't sing, very weak voice (a boyband would suit him better where he can blend in) and he's got far too much hair!! Is he wearing one of them Russian fur hats on his head??!! 

Him and Daniel to go next!!!  

The performance of Hero was great!!! Definately singback though, noticed it straight away when Eoghan started off the song that it was pre recorded. Shame for Ruth and Daniel but I'm sure one of the other contestants mimed their lines for them. 

Did anyone hear Simon saying to Austin when he got through: " Well done, I knew you'd be fine"
when Scott was standing next to them?

Roll on next week!!


----------



## BABY2

Hi Ladies 

Haven't posted on here before ....I didn't even know it existed  glad to see other people watching it as DH things is very naff, although he "accidentally " finds himself on the sofa watching it when "sexy Ruth" is on 

I am not a Scott fan and could not understand why he made it as far as he has and the same goes for Daniel although I cried buckets when he was singing  

Rachel looked so ladylike only if she can shut up long enough!

Eoghan?! he reminds me of DD's old hamster , I just want to cuddle and stroke him!

JLS, get rid of the tall one as I think his voice is awful but love Aston!

Diana, as someone said already here , her hand is doing my head in  but she has a cute voice.

My faves are Laura and Austin, and want Laura to win, she seems so humble despite knowing she has a fantastic voice!

and of course get rid of Ruth  it's not fair her being so sexy!  and yes I say this while I am greeeeeeeen with envy


----------



## ShortyPie

Hi  

Personally I feel a bit shortchanged that "Hero" was mimed   and some of them can't lipsynch to save their lives  

I think Eoghan should hve been in the bottom 2. I thought he was quite strong right through bootcamp, but as soon as it got to the live shows, well he leaves me feeling very underwhelmed. During this weeks song I found his voice a bit nasal in places.

Daniel - yep, sympathy vote, wish Louis had let it go to deadlock instead of sobbing   although, I have to say I did think that whilst I liked Scott and think he's a better singer, I found both his performances a little lacklustre - the first time I just didn't think he took enough risks with the notes etc, second time it just sounded like he'd given up. Also, I don't think standing there lookind really sulky and sullen helped, I think it's just cos he was trying not to cry, but it would have been better doing that than looking all moody. Thought Daniel sounded a bit Tom Jones-esque during "lady is a tramp".

Rachel - as soon as I heard what she was saying I thought that was a great song for her. She looked like a real lady too, but then as soon as she started doing all her mannerisms (mouth turned down at the corners, head moving from side to side) it all looked a bit gangsta again  

Austin - I had a feeling he'd do Mack the Knife, I love that song! Thought he could have done better on it though (don't know why I'm being so picky at the moment   )

Diana - not my favourite of her performances, but still great. I'm finding myself increasingly annoyed by her hand, it just looked like some dead hand sitting there during "smile".

Alexandra - v. hard song to sing, she has an amazing voice, though couldn't help thinking she still sounded a  bit copycat, this time to Christina Aguilera, of course.

Laura - looked and sounded great!

Standout performance for me this week was Ruth, she looked ridiculously gorgeous, and sounded amazing, I actually had goosebumps watching it, and again on Sky+ this morning.

Am really wondering how Disco week's going to go, especially Diana  

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Some great comments about the show 

When I saw scott at the end I just saw him as a broken man/boy 
trying so hard not to cry/ or react in an upset/angry way knowing that it was taking all his will power not to breakdown or yell obsenaties 

Although I do agree his performances did lack "something" overall I still found him better than both Dan & Eoghan

Oh well Nearly saturday - 
Diana & Disco hmmmmmmmmmmmmm 



> Rachel - as soon as I heard what she was saying I thought that was a great song for her. She looked like a real lady too, but then as soon as she started doing all her mannerisms (mouth turned down at the corners, head moving from side to side) it all looked a bit gangsta again


    SPOT ON 

Roll on Saturday 

~Dizzi~
PS has anyone got the Hereos Song


----------



## Ceri.

Dizzi ... can get it on limewire hun but i never said that (slapped wrists!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

seemed such a faff to get it from the site . . . So will get it from town


----------



## Debs

Dont want to be a party pooper but did you know if you download it via limewire then it is actually illegal    and also the charity wouldnt benefit  

Didnt realise it was disco this week - as much as i like diana im not sure how she will do with this   and yes she really needs to do something else with her hand as its like a naked puppet


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I got my copy from itunes tonight


----------



## Caz

Debs said:


> Didnt realise it was disco this week - as much as i like diana im not sure how she will do with this  and yes she really needs to do something else with her hand as its like a naked puppet


 Naked puppet... yes!

Agree, Diana is going to be interetsing tonight but then again, I can think of a couple fo disco songs that would suit her voice, if not her style. I think Eoghan will struggle with that more though. I reckon his parents are too young to remember disco, let along him! 

I'm going to peg Daniel for the bus ride home tonight... again... please. Or Rachel actually; either will make me a happy bunny.

C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes I think Daniel will go tonight too.


----------



## carole

I thought Eoghan's parents looked quite old - unless that was his grandparents ....or great-grandparents ....I saw


----------



## wouldloveababycat

That hand is really starting to grate on me as much as I like her voice I find myself looking to see what the hand is doing


----------



## miriam7

i think we better post in here so we dont clog up chit chat


----------



## popsi

hey our very own room  .. miriam how are you love hope your not worrying too much about the phone call x


----------



## Damelottie

You can have your own x factor chat room if ya like


----------



## Debs

Sorry emma ive confused things - i have merged 2 threads  

welcome mirriam and popsi to the mad x factor thread  

Love

debs xxx

ps:  i cant wait to see daniel do disco     i just cant imagine it


----------



## Damelottie

lol - NOW I understand


----------



## Debs

I think diana was quite good but agree she should have danced a bit more.

Rachel did fluff her lines and austin was ok ....... nothing outstanding so far though


----------



## Debs

Aww the judges are horrible to daniel and i think he did really good.  I preferred him to rachel  

where are you all ................ im chatting to myself here


----------



## chelle21

am a daniel fan too i think the judges are just horrid to him, but this might help him get a few more public votes x x


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Loved Diana, 

Eoghan okish

Felt so sorry for Daniel

Laura. JLS & Alex were fab

Rachel, Ruth or Daniel in the bottom 2 me thinks!!!


----------



## professor waffle

I liked Diana,Laura & Alexandra were good.JLS good

Hated Eoghan but I just don't get him anyway, I didn't like Daniel or Ruth tonight either.

I think Daniel or Ruth to go but please vote out Eoghan!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny21

Just watching it on Sky+ so have only watched a few so far. 
Daniel, lovely bloke, but he isn't good, he isn't versatile - in my opinion, he should go!!Sorry to offend any Daniel fans.  He is a cruise ship singer, I think. 

I am liking Diana more and more. Not seen the others - will be back later!!


----------



## Guest

I didn't get eoghan tonight either...He was off key and his 'routine' was awful!!!!


I love dianna and jls


Not a great week for any of them!!

Xxx


----------



## Damelottie

What a ridiculous result - crazy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Aww didnt think Austin deserved to go home tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki

oh my god


----------



## TwiceBlessed

not a diana fan but tonight i thought she rocked!  deffo a convert if she keeps this up.  i wanted austin out of the 2 to stay though.....

Was it me or were quite a few of them offkey tonight especially eoghan!


----------



## carole

Austin didn't deserve to go    Don't think it helps that Louis will never support one of Simon's acts ....


----------



## dakota

Im liking Diana ~ there's just something about her voice. I think its because she's got a different voice which makes her stand out from the rest of them

I dont think any of them sung very well tonight


----------



## Debs

Just watching xtra factor as missed the results last night.

What did the final 2 sing?


----------



## Cuthbert

Did he sing 'Will you still love me tomorrow?'. 

I think that Louis needs his head read.

Jules


----------



## Damelottie

charnich said:


> but Daniel was a complete cheese-fest - all that winking made me cringe.


  . It just horrible


----------



## sweets x

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just watched the repeat show, has the nation gone mad. Sorry for all you daniel fans but why is he still here?

Though dianna was best, thought racheal should off gone home. When she started to sing her 2nd song it was almost like she couldn't be bothered.

take care


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Daniel has to go home next week, if not the world has gone mad!


----------



## sweets x

I totally agree with you nikki.


----------



## Tina xx

carole said:


> Austin didn't deserve to go  Don't think it helps that Louis will never support one of Simon's acts ....


Couldn't agree more hun. It's not fair that others suffer because Louis wants to be childish


----------



## Caz

professor waffle said:


> I liked Diana,Laura & Alexandra were good.JLS good
> 
> Hated Eoghan but I just don't get him anyway, I didn't like Daniel or Ruth tonight either.
> 
> I think Daniel or Ruth to go but please vote out Eoghan!!!!!!


Ditto ditto ditto! 

Can't believe neither Daniel or Eoghan were in the bottom two after those preformances. Daniel...sorry I know others like him and I like him but I just think he's a cruise ship/lounge singer - NOT X Factor. 
As for Eoghan - what was that? ?? Yep, I know he's young but that was dreadful. OK, he's been ok up until now so second chances and all but Austin is out? Huh? Better than both of them. That's just tactical voting by the judges and not fair at all. 

C~x


----------



## Tiny21

I totally agree Nicola (Hello ) about Rachael - I thought she came out really angry!

Daniel has to go  he really does. Nice bloke and all but......

I didn't think it was a great night for anyone really. 
Eoghan wasn't good - I agree, he is just getting votes as he is young, I think. 

Let's hope the "Nation" shows some sense next week, if Daniel ever ends up in the sing off again I am sure he will go. 

Have got the Strictly final to watch now!!


----------



## BABY2

I also missed X-Factor last night, and couldn't believe it watching it tonight...my poor poor Austin!   he really didn't deserve to go, I think his problem is that he was never confident in his ability and talent and kept acting like it wasn't good enough for the public, but he would have been one dedicated artist if he had won!

And Rachel! why bother come on to do your second song? I felt she was thinking she was at home in front of her bedroom mirror with a hairbrush singing with her shoes kicked off, rather than trying her best to win the publics heart. 

It's times like these that I really don't believe the whole public "voting out/in" is actually real! Why oh why are Daniel and Eoghan still in? it's ridiculous   but who's idea was it to do Disco night? mind you can't wait to hear Daniel singing a Mariah Carey song next week


----------



## mazv

Thought the Disco theme was very dodgy to say the least. Half the songs I wouldn't really class as Disco anyway   Missed the results show last night so nearly fell off the sofa when I read on teletext that Austin went out        I thought he was one of the better ones and certainly the best male singer in it. Poor bloke  

Totally agree with comments on Daniel, lovely bloke but not X factor and I also don't get Eoghan at all either   am just dying to get at his hair with a pair of clippers    .

Love Diana and Laura, but really wish Diana would stop all the hand actions when singing it detracts from her voice. Really like the JLS boys too but can't see them wining somehow.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OH dear another night that dosen't reflect the nations thoughts!
Louis is a prize twit at times!

For me I am still loving Laura, Diana, Alexandra, JLS and Ruth
Eoghan, is "ok" 
better singers tha Daniel have already left the competion

I have to say I am loving cheryl cole on X factor, Loved the way she ripped into Louis about it being a singing competion
not a dancing one - I was waiting for her to say Westlife dont dance  
(I Love Westlife by the way )

Oh well roll on next week . . .


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hiya,

Only just catching up!

What the heck happened on Sat night?? - Daniel got to stay in again and Rachel and Austin in the bottom 2??  Has the nation gone mad!??!?!

Oh and Diana and those b   n' hands - what is that all about?

P..lease...nation see sense for next week!!!  Put Daniel and Eoghan where they deserve to be......bottom 2 with a double eviction!!!  LOL


----------



## ophelia

OH NO!!! Cant belive Austin has been voted off!!! 

I am abroad so was not able to see it on Saturday but surely Daniel and Eoghan is the worst contestants this year?!!!
How can they still be there when Austin was the only guy who could sing!! He was one of my favourites. Gutted he is gone.


----------



## *Bev*

Agree with all of you, Austin - gone - what on earth is going on!  Get Daniel OUT - Eoghan adds nothing to the competition apart from he's cute, its not CUTE FACTOR and I can't stand Rachels attitude....

Loving Diana, Ruth and Alexandra, love to listen to Laura but still can't stand to watch her... has she had her lips 'done' - maybe thats the problem...    JLS have SO much potential but i've not actually seen them do anything that I have said WOW too!


----------



## sweets x

I still can't believe austin has gone, compared to daniel he was brilliant. 
Still think that louis voted for austin to go to get at simon. Nevermind the fact its someone's dream he is messing with
rant over


----------



## Caz

charnich said:


> *Bev* said:
> 
> 
> 
> love to listen to Laura but still can't stand to watch her... has she had her lips 'done' - maybe thats the problem...
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean Bev - it's highlighted by the fact that she wears pale lipstick which seems to make them stand out even more
Click to expand...

 Yesss! That's it. That's the "thing" about her that I find a bit odd to look at but couldn't put my finger on. I think she's too young to have had anything done to them so probably just naturally pouty but, yes it does put me off her...

... and now I feel shallow and feel bad about myself for being so shallow and will have to vote to keep her in next week to make amends. 

C~x


----------



## *Bev*

Caz - at least we've found out what IT is!!  I REALLY like her, just don't want to watch - which is fine, i'd still buy her CD (just not the DVD)


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Sooooooooo...whose going to get the boot tonight
Predictions.....


----------



## carole

Daniel


----------



## Damelottie

I hope its Daniel or Rachel


----------



## Debs

I would say daniel or eughon tonight.

Although part of me wants rachel to be in the bottom 2 tonight as well   im mean arent i  

Final 3 for me are Alexandra, Diana and JLS - so the rest can all go whenever really  

Im out tonight though so not sure when im going to get to see it  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Tiny21

It's got to be Daniel surely!


----------



## professor waffle

I agree Daniel to go but I still want Eoghan out!!!!! Plus Rachel to go as well as she really hasn't performed well so far


----------



## Guest

Mariah must have some pretty good tape on that dress  

Daniel or rachel out please please please!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle

Oh forgot to say Girls Aloud were on This Morning the other day & they sounded awful on there too, the only decent singing was them harmonising together


----------



## purple72

I do think daniel  should go but have you heard Chris moyles on Radio 1 urging everyone to vote for daniel just to upset the apple cart!!


----------



## professor waffle

Just listened to Ruth, not keen on that at all. I think she could be going home tonight


----------



## NuttyJo

anyone else reckon mariah looked like janet jackson?!! her face didnt move and her cheak bones were very odd looking! too much botox?


----------



## NuttyJo

was it just me or did rachel just murder that song    im not sure if its just because i dont like her as a person


----------



## professor waffle

Nope it was truly awful, out of tune & timing was off too.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I agree with all of you so far!

Eoghan has done well tonight, not sure whats happened to the others! 

JLS Next  thank goodness for Sky+ we are watching it a little behind tonight and DH has just gone out for takeaway


----------



## professor waffle

Have to say I don't think anyone of them sang well tonight, Laura was concentrating too hard on the piano, JLS I thought were out of tune. IAF I think Daniel sang well tonight


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Oh think Ruth & Rachel will be on the chopping board tonight.


----------



## Tina xx

I liked JLS tonight. I really didn't Laura at all, there was something wrong about her performance. I thought Alexandra was amazing.

I agree with the comments about Mariah, her forehead didn't move at all


----------



## levin

Gotta agree with Martine, it'll be ruth and rachel in the bottom 2. Ruth was horrendous and Rachel was so out of tune that i was cringing.

Love Leanne x


----------



## carole

Rachel, Daniel or Eoghan to go ........


----------



## Caz

OMG! What a week! They were all unbelievably dreadful IMO. 

Firstly, majorly disappointed that Diana didn't sing but Phew, glad she's not out the competition because of it. Is that fair though? Personally I've always thought it was quite unfair that someone had to leave the show because of one week of illness if it's that bad that they really can't go on (exepct, possibly, in the very latter stages), so I hope they make this an ongoing rule for the future.

First observation; was any one of those songs actually originally sung by Mariah Carey or were they all Songs-Mariah-Once-Covered? 
And, the sad thing is, much as I loathe and destest Mariah and her warbling up and down every single note in her entire bloody repetoire, I grudgingly admit she's done some fairly good original material, especially of late (well, since she stopped getting her pelvis out in every single video and making out like some bikni clad rap chick thing anyway). I even liked her new single and *gasp* I am looking forward to seeing her sing Heroes (if DH lets me turn back over from...Aztec Rex? What, I hear you ask? I know; Saturday night TV eh! <shakes head>  )

Second observation: Are the judges hearing the same thing I am? Some of them weree being too kind. Did someone slip some special pills in the complimenary smarties this week? I normally find myself agreeing at least with Simon but even he seemed determined to spread the love tonight. Must be the sight of Ruth putting the joy into him. 

Third observation: Why oh why does Louis Walsh always talk over the cheering audience at the end of the performance. If he'd only wait another 5 seconds to speak we'd actually stand a chance of hearing what rubbish he's spouting this time. Seriously, it's so rude and it bugs the heck out of me.

Individual comments on tonight's performances:

Eoghan: Actually one of my favourites tonight but, possibly because his voice was quite drowned out by the backing?

Rachel: Just bloody awful. I mean. I could, seriously, carry that song better and if you've ever heard me sing you'll know just how bad I thought that really was. Of all the Mariah Carey songs that would have suited her down to the ground and she goes and picks a Phil flipping Collins cover... Do NOT let that woman have any control over her own songs ever again. Actually do and then she'll be gone and I'll be glad.

Daniel: OK, one of the best tonight. Bland though and I'd normally peg a performance like that as the worst but, face it, there wasn't much competition tonight.

Laura: poor until she dumped the piano and then she improved so, one wonders why they stuffed the gimmicky piano thing in there to begin with. If and when she wins then you can prove to us she can play a little.

Diana; *sob* Oh Diana, what would you have sung had you been able?

JLS; Well, I honestly didn't expect them to do a half way decent job with a diva's song but it was bland in the extreme. One example of judges comments I didn't agree with.

Ruth; actually thought she was ok but, again, think my opinion is clouded by how bad everyone really was. At least the song choice was right for her but, I guess that means she should have done better with it.

Alexandra; wow that is a really hard song to sing so kudos for her for giving it a go and doing so well but... (and I know we shouldn't compare but...) I can't help feeling she didn't quite nail it and if that had been Leona Lewis up there singing it she _would_ have nailed it _and_ put Mariah herself to shame.

So, IMO Rachel and Daniel for the bottom two with Rachel going home. Pretty please with sprinkles on top.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Caz, you would have been a better judge tonight


----------



## wisbabe

Rachel & Eoghan in the bottom two...

So, what if it had been Daniel who had laryngitis?


----------



## wisbabe

noooooooo, Mariah was awful...


----------



## Tina xx

Did you see Simons face when Rachel went through?


----------



## Tina xx

Wow, Laura & Ruth in the bottom 2!!


----------



## wisbabe

ooooh, sh*t - shows I have no idea!!


----------



## LizzyB

OMG ~ i missed the main show, what's Laura doing in the bottom 2 though!!!


----------



## Cherry Tree

I think Rachel should of been


----------



## Tina xx

I didn't like Laura singing in the main show, hope she chooses a better song to sing now


----------



## Caz

Huh?  What happened. Someone phone the Nation and tell them to lay off the special smarties too. 

All we need is for some numpty to vote off Laura now. Yeah, watch; it'll happen.

C~x


----------



## Caz

And there you go... I can't say like being proven right in this instance.

Laura = bigger threat to both Louis and Simon's single remaining acts.

 TACTICAL!

What a joke. 

C~x


----------



## Guest

I don't get ruth!!!! I like laura didn't like the piano but overall really liked her!!!!!

This is like rick astley winning the MTV award it is just about gimmicks!!!!
It's a shame!


Xxxxxx


----------



## wisbabe

louis sent home laura because she's more of a threat to jls surely?

i analyse this too much!

to be honest though she has been a bit dodgy, starting badly each time and then coming back good, don't you think?

ruth is no winner though?

memo to self: please get out more!


----------



## hopeful07

Sorry for gate crashing !! but could nt not comment.

Caz your comments were spot on and really made me laugh!!

Laura going what a joke. I wonder if it has anything to do with the bad publicity she brought (dating one of the shows producers) . This is menat to be a talent contest, that shoudnt have mattered....i bet it had something to do with it though.

Un frickin believable !

Hopeful x


----------



## dakota

I duno why i bother watching

Talent contest? Ummm big joke if you ask me!


----------



## Tina xx

I don't think that Laura or Ruth should have been in the bottom 2. They both did better with their second songs - I don't think that getting them all to sing Mariah Carey songs was a good idea. I loved the disco week and hope that they have better songs to choose from next week.


----------



## Caz

Heck the way this is working out, I'm hoping for Pink Floyd week next week. Won't make a jot of difference and their _"13 channels of  on my TV to chose from"_ line is feeling particuularly apt right about now. 

C~x


----------



## sweets x

Wat the heck is going on. Has the nation gone mad    
really thought that it should of been daniel or racheal tonite.
Am soo shocked

nicola x x x


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

Tactical voting by Louis that's all i have to say!!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hopeful07 said:


> Sorry for gate crashing !! but could nt not comment.
> 
> Hopeful x


No one Gate crashes a G&B talk thread 

Well I told DH it would be Ruth & Rachel - I got one wrong - I am sad to see Laura go home,
but as I said to DH sadly those we think are safe - need our votes to outvote the tactical voters keeping in the less talented!

Next week its Best of British, so should be good . . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Caz

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Next week its Best of British, so should be good . . . . .
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Sooo...Pink Floyd might get a look in after all then?

Hmm!



C~x


----------



## Tiny21

Just watched on Sky + - this is getting crazy!!   I am wondering why I am watching, I really am. Daniel was better tonight  but he shouldn't still be around anyway. Eoghan - he isn't good - he is getting the cute vote. 
I honestly think the public vote for stories and tears not singing at all. I think that is why Rachel got votes tonight. 
 Argghhhh

Shame Diana couldn't sing tonight, at least they allowed her to stay in. 

Let's hope next week there are some better decisions! 
Moan over, off to bed to read some girly trash - I must get a life too!!


----------



## Siobhan1

Shocking result! I think Laura's great! Louis should have voted for deadlock so that the public really did decide!


----------



## carole

I agree with Tiny. Frankly the whole thing is becoming a farce. Rachel was off key. I agree she has lost confidence but it is a singing competition (as Simon says   ). The public are voting off the people who can sing


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I am gutted Laura was my favourite and I adored her - gutted, it really is pathetic that people like Daniel is is a pub singer got to stay in and Rachael having her strop all week get to stay in.


----------



## ophelia

Has the world gone mad!!! First my favourite Austin last week and now Laura.  We´ll be left with the people who can´t sing in the final like the dreadful Daniel( sympathy vote) and Eoghan (cute vote, as Tiny put it  ).

Caz- You were spot on and your post made me laugh too.


----------



## professor waffle

OMG what a traversty! Laura going home while Rachel & Daniel are still in there, Rachel was way off key & her attitude sucked so she should have paid the price for choosing her own song, dressing herself (am I the only one who thought she looked ile a tree trunk in that awful dress?) & everything else she blamed Dannii for? Daniel is just NOT a recording artist & neither is Ruth so the audience who are voting for them deserve to be shot - otherwise we'll have another none entity like Steve Brookstein making records no-one  wants to buy!

I still don't rate Eoghan, that little boy look doesn't do anything for me but I admit he sang well tonight but again let's face it he doesn't have the seX factor like Shayne Ward or Leona had (deos he)?


----------



## twiglets

I definitely thought Rachel and Daniel would be bottom two this week, boy was I wrong!  
I think crying and personal stories is definitely keeping them in the competition, and think the voters need to be reminded of the purpose of the X factor-- it`s a singing contest! (and NOT a crying contest!).

Ladies we need to start voting or there won`t be ANY REAL singers left on the show....

I like Alexandra, Diana (she`s cool  ), JLS

also really liked Austin and Laura who have great talent and shouldn`t have been thrown out, hope we get to see them being famous some other way!


----------



## carole

Some great comments


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think Diana or Alexandra will be there in the end

I like Ruth's fighting spirit
L x


----------



## Shabba

I totally agree, its getting to be a bit of a joke now  
Final 3 still - Diana, JLS and Alexandra


----------



## BABY2

Wished I hadn't taped the show now! Have cried buckets for Laura and couldn't bear to watch Ruth "hysterically" crying and saying sorry to Laura! 

What a waste of talent! Both Laura and Austin had something special and could have been turned into great artists ....why is Daniel still in? why why why? 

Anyway, the votes are rigged, I am sure, they are getting rid of all the young fresh talented people and leaving people who have said if this didn't work out for them they would not re-audition....anyway that's enough conspiracy theory out of me!

P.s. what was Louie shouting out when  Ruth and Laura were standing up there with Danii and Cheryl


----------



## twiglets

BABY2 said:


> P.s. what was Louie shouting out when Ruth and Laura were standing up there with Danii and Cheryl


wasn`t aware he was shouting out sth, anyone?

I couldn`t stand Ruth saying 'I`m sorry' constantly to Laura and crying, as if to say 'I knew you deserved to stay in'... she also whispered 'I LOVE YOU' to Laura before the result was announced, which I thought was a bit over the top. But do admire her fighting spirit.


----------



## ShortyPie

Have to agree, I was gutted when Rachel got called out first - are the judges seeing something I'm missing   Keep going on about how much they like her as a person - why Her attitude is awful, and I'm getting fed up of all this talk of what a "raw talent" she is and how she hasn't had the chance yet to really shine, so she should stay in the competition, which is what they said last week. I think if they're this far into the competition and she's still "raw" and "hasn't shone" then she's had plenty of chances and needs to GO! She was so out of tune this week, one of her really big notes was so flat, and they kept replaying it when giving out the numbers, it was making me really cringe.

I actually missed JLS, and whilst the snippet I did hear sounded ok and in tune etc, it didn't really sound amazing.

Eoghan - I acutally thought he was pretty good tonight   although the backing track did drown him out a little bit. I think he deserved to stay this week, which he hasn't IMO the other weeks. Louis was so petty about Eoghans hair - I mean yes, it is a mess, as many people on here have been saying, so he rightly said it needed sorting, but why did he have to go on about him taking advice from Simon Cowell, he's so childish, he really makes me cringe sometimes.

Diana - I'm glad she got to stay, as I don't think there's any way she'd have go voted out this week, even if she didn't get the public vote the judges would have kept her, but I can't help thinking it a bit unfair - as someone on here said, what if it had been Daniel who was ill? He'd have taken the place of someone who deserved it more.

Daniel was ok, I do quite like his voice, but I doubt I'd buy his CD. Still, I wish Louis and Cowell would lay off him a bit, especially Walsh, he's quite mean about it. Could they not have left it at it being an improvement on all the other weeks? It's getting ridiculous that he (and Rachel) are still there though, at the expense of better singers - I wonder if he feels a bit guilty?

Ruth - wasn't feeling the Mariah song really, but I thought she was amazing in the sing off, she gives me goosebumps when she really belts it out. I'm probably one of the few that thinks, based on the sing off performances, it should have been Ruth staying in, although it had a shaky start, I was much more impressed by her 2nd song that Laura's. I wasn't overly impressed by Laura's Mariah song either tbh, but I prefer her being a bit more bluesy. TBH, I honestly think Laura will get a recording deal anyway, so I don't think it will have done her too much harm to be voted off.

To go next week: Daniel or (preferably) Rachel - noone I know likes Rachel, so I am seriously wondering who the hell is voting for her?

Anyone else disappointed with Mariah singing Hero? I thought it would be amazing, but it was rather lacklustre, and where she used to do big notes in the first half of the song, she kept it very low and basic. She needs to lay off the botox as well.

Laura xx


----------



## EmilyinKent

I am just disgusted at Louis who is blatantly voting out the most talented people to give his act a chance of getting to the final.

Think the bad press this week must have affected public vote for Laura - it's just awful that she went - she was the favourite to win!

Emily


----------



## Baxy

Hi there

Don't normally post here, but am so gutted for Laura, that I will prob not watch much any more as really feel it's becoming a bit of a joke.  Why Rachel is still there I do not know, she sounded awful, and has done nearly every week. Where as Laura has been amazing.  I think Louis voted her off as he doesn't like Cheryl. Why didn't he go to deadlock? 

I'm now gunning for Diana (if I carry on watching   ) Must get voting!!!

P.S if it was the bad press surrounding Laura that's even worse, as she's only dating the guy who gets the studio audience in    Hardly going to have any influence is he?!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

I too think its awful that they got rid of Laura ....im sure Louis only did it as shes a threat to his act JLS...

Given up with it now ..its gone  ...   

Hope XX


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ruth is really starting to annoy me, yes she can belt em out but thats all she does is belt em out - nothing much else, surely she cannot have a career just singing at the top of her voice all the damn time.

Daniel, Ruth, Eoghan and Racheal out.

Now my fav Laura has gone either Diana or JLS to win although I wouldn't buy something JLS did but I would Diana as she is more my sound.


----------



## Topkat08

hay girlie's,

sorry to come n gatecrash but OMG what happened on Sat?! I think Rachael should have been in the bottom 2 instead of Laura. I cant stand her n will be glad 2 see the back of her (Rachael that is)

I do feel sorry for Laura as i feel it was the bad press that has got her where she is now but im almost certain she will get signed up.... by Simon C lol

JLS 2 WIN  x

P.S has anyone read this about Stroppy Carey?! http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/x_factor/article1911191.ece x

 /links


----------



## poppy05

OMG what on earth is going on?
Who on this planet is voting for Rachel, cos i dont know anyone who likes her  
she is a vile girl and she needs to go this week!

Louis Walsh is a horrid little man aswell
he should have taken it to deadlock this week, it's not about the judges its about the talent
and these are young peoples career's they are messing with, Laura wasn't my fav to win, but she was fantastic
and so did not deserve to go  

Im sorry but Ruth to me sounds like Margarita Pracatan (sp)
all she needs is clive james stood next to her!

Diana to win for me, altho Alexandra is fantastic, and i like JLS, but liek someone else said, i wouldn't buy their music.


----------



## Caz

To be fair to Simon and Louis, it's not them who decide who is in the bottom two; that's down to us so the fact Laura was even up for the chop (and shouldn't have been IMO) is entirely the public at fault for NOT voting for her enough. Let's hope the public have learnt this lesson and start voting for the oens they want to stay because it seems nothign is a given this year. I do think Simon and Louis both capitalised on her nomination though, to give their own acts a better chance at success. I expect no more from Louis as that's just him all over but I tend to think Simon usually has more integrity; I wonder if he would have voted differently if Scott and/or Austin were still in it and he had a better chance of having a winning act himself (because, face it Eoghan, cute as he is, isn't a winner... although, this year... pht! who knows!) Anyway, I think what I am saying is I didn't and don't hate Ruth but I don't think she's all that special, whereas I do think Laura had a lot more potential and I can't honestly believe both Simon and Louis could believe otherwise.



Mrs Nikki said:


> Now my fav Laura has gone either Diana or JLS to win although I wouldn't buy something JLS did but I would Diana as she is more my sound.


Yep, ITA! Diana is definitely more my thing. I can imagine her singing the sort of things I listen to (actually was listening to a Martina Sobara song today that would suit her to a tee but, as virtually nobody on this planet has ever heard of it I doubt she'd do it on the show... hey ho!)

As for Mariah Carey copping a strop... huh? She's a diva? Isn't that what they do?  

C~x


----------



## weeble

http://www.petitiononline.com/LauraW21/petition.html

Read the comments (and of course sign  ) and see there are plenty of other people think exactly the same as you do here.

 /links


----------



## professor waffle

signed & added the link to my ** for others to sign


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Signed


----------



## purple72

Signed

Sx


----------



## NuttyJo

signed


----------



## sweets x

sighed too


----------



## dakota

Have you seen this?

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/46854/

/links


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Beat me to it.....more ratings scandal!!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I saw that clip on the end of the Xtra Factor show last week, I thought if she's well enough to go out and scream "X-Factor" at the top of her voice, surely she's well enough to sing?


----------



## Shabba

I think it was bad that laura got voted off, but i'm getting a bit sick of all her interviews where she goes on about how suprised she was and she should still be there, i would have more sympathy for her if she just said it was up to the judges and they made their decision, whether right or wrong.

Also think its unfair if Diana wasnt too ill to perform that she didnt have to, but i guess that the papers have blown it all out of proportion as usual, i'm sure they wouldnt have let her get away with that


----------



## wouldloveababycat

She was examined by a Dr wasn't she ..she probably did it out of frustration 

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No idea who will go this week as all common sense has left the voting public and the judges votes me squat!    I know who I'd like to go but hey what do I know!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

More scandal - http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/blog/article/51324/

_Laura said: "Don't worry - I'm going back on the show" when cornered by some admirers in London earlier this week, reports The Sun_.......but that could mean anything.....like when the losers all come back for the winner's finale!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## dakota

To be fair she cant come back into the competition, otherwise it opens up the gates for others, and simon cowell wouldnt let it happen


----------



## Debs

Whats this weeks theme?


----------



## dakota

best of british


----------



## professor waffle

Alexandra was fab, don't know the song tho? Daniel was ok but deservesto go homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mazv

So pretty much anything then   I missed most of last weeks show as was away for the weekend   Can't wait for tonight  I heard that Diana might not sing this week either as her voice is still bad


----------



## dakota

Ive read somewhere if she doesnt sing tonight she is out of the competition and she was in tears in auditions yesterday as she was in so much pain  

I liked daniels performance tonight, but still dont think he is an x facotr winner


----------



## Tina xx

I liked Daniel tonight, but I think that he might go tonight as more people will vote for their faves as they know that after last week, no one is safe. I think the only way that he will stay in is if Diana goes tonight, if she doesn't sing and they don't vote of anyone - although I can't see that happening.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thought JLS were really good tonight ...


----------



## carole

Alexandra's song was done previously by Joe Cocker (You are so beautiful to me). We had it on our wedding video    

I hope Rachel goes


----------



## carole

But I don't think Rachel will go now ......

the one trick pony has done her trick (as DH said)


----------



## Debs

Hooray diana is singing


----------



## Tina xx

carole said:


> But I don't think Rachel will go now ......
> 
> the one trick pony has done her trick (as DH said)


    Well said Caroles DH!!


----------



## professor waffle

I still like Rachel, she needs to sing edgy raw songs, something by Pink would suit her voice & style


----------



## Debs

Didnt like eoughn or however you spell it ... but maybe its because i love george singing it


----------



## ~ S ~

I didn't like Eoghan either - wrong song. Yes he sang it well but that's a man's song and he just seems like a school boy.

S xx


----------



## dakota

I keep wanting to call him yogun


----------



## ~ S ~

Didn't like Diana either


----------



## Tina xx

I liked Diana, she wasn't as good as she usually is, but I still liked her.


----------



## Dee Jay

thought Diana sang the totally wrong song for her, but hope she doesn't go out.

has Cheryl put dayglo lipstick on? 

xxx


----------



## carole

Didn't like Ruth .....


----------



## Debs

Nope nor me  

Ruth, Eoghan or Daniel will be in the bottom 2 tonight me thinks.


----------



## Debs

I think dianas fantastic   ok so shes still poorly this week but she is good and defo one for the finals i hope.

I forgot to say i hope rachel is in the bottom 2 as well ... im horrible arent i


----------



## leoaimee

ooh just found this thread!

may i barge in?

in our house we love alexandra and diana and i like JLS but DP doesnt ...

i actually loved cheryl's lippy.

thats my twopence worth ...


----------



## Debs

Welcome aimeegaby,

You have the same top 3 as me


----------



## Mrs Nikki

If Ruth, Rachael or Daniel are voted out tonight I will be happy.

Felt sorry for Diana she looked so nervous.

JLS had a bad song choice.


----------



## professor waffle

I like most but my dream botton 2 would be Daniel & Eoghan & for Eoghan to go hommmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## leoaimee

debs!

i thought JLS did well with their song ... but agreed with danny its probably not something that they really loved.

did anyone else think Ruth went abit out of tune or is that just me?


----------



## professor waffle

no Rth was def out of tune in some bits


----------



## Tina xx

Yep, I thought she went out of tune in parts too


----------



## leoaimee

she has been in the bottom two alot hasnt she?

do you think cos she doesnt have 'local' support from a certain town or region?


----------



## turkish delight

Dee Jay said:


> .
> 
> has Cheryl put dayglo lipstick on?
> 
> xxx


I said this to hubby


----------



## turkish delight

ohhhh Daniel and Rachel who will go


----------



## professor waffle

It's gonna be Daniel out, they will save Rachel I'm sure!!!!!


----------



## carole

Bye Daniel


----------



## leoaimee

byeee to daniel!

and wasnt leona AMAZING!!


----------



## professor waffle

Leona knocked spots off old plastic face from last week hey?


----------



## professor waffle

Mind you Rachel is singing really bad


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachel screeches


----------



## Tina xx

I thought that Rachel was awful in the sing off!! I can't believe that they saved her. I know that Daniel isn't that good either, but he was better than her. Oh well, she will be gone next week 

Tina xx


----------



## leoaimee

rachel really sang that badly didnt she?

the end was terrible.  she wasnt listening to the banking track at all.

who was the gues singer last week?


----------



## Tina xx

Mariah Carey, I didn't think much of her either


----------



## leoaimee

oh yeah!! plastic face     really dull.  dull as ditch water!


----------



## Tina xx

Congrats on your


----------



## carole

I thought Simon was going to save Daniel


----------



## leoaimee

simon is a tinker and likes to keep the audience in suspenders!!

thanks tina!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mariah lip synched which was sad!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

At least Daniel is out, Rachael will be bottom 2 again next week.


----------



## turkish delight

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Mariah lip synched which was sad!


really ...shocking ... Racheal to go nx week .... dont have a fav now Laura has gone  maybe Jls


----------



## sweets x

Finally, daniel has gone, eb=ven though i quite liked him tonite, just not got that edge to him
Racheal is just too up herself for a politer way of putting it

Loved alex, eoghan, ruth

Thought jls were good but songs were dated

Thought Diana was still not at her best but glad she was voted for still

Diana to win

Thought Leona was amazing too!!!


----------



## J32

Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you quickly as I'm a big fan of the show. Unfortunately, for me, I think I fall into a group of 1. I don't really like Diana's voice at all. I know she was ill today which might have accounted for a few off notes, but in general I just don't think she sounds natural (my neice reckons she sounds like Lilo from Lilo and Stitch - a reference lost on me) and if I had to listen to a whole album it would send me  . I know she's popular and prob fav for the show but I just don't get it. 

Sorry - not a way to make me popular in my first post  

And the other thing - that will reinforce my unpopularity and place me firmly in my solitary camp is I thought that Rachel was very good tonight and while she's definitely mouthy and comes across as rude and arrogant and sometimes makes me cringe I see that as a big front for some big insecurities and as others said as a way of hiding nerves. I agree she didn't do well in the sing off though (the same as last time) but when she nails it I really like her. 

One thing I can join others on is Alexandra, I thought she was great, loved her. Alexandra to win for me. She's done consistently well and has shown herself to be versatile.  

I cannot believe how much I analyse this show. It sucks me in every year. Even went to see one of the recordings last year and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Tiny21

Daniel finally gone, nice chap but not a pop singer voice. 

Rachel is seriously on my nerves!!

Agree, don't know much about Mariah, but thought she looked really false and plastic and yuk!!

Eoghan - why is he still in??  

Glad Diana has gone through but she didn't do well tonight, can't understand how she can visit family etc. when she is so poorly, surely she should have just been in bed and resting her voice? 

I think Rachel will go soon but personally think Eoghan should as well!


----------



## carole

Alexandra to win

Diana reminds me of Alex Parks from Fame Academy. Great voice but a bit of a one-trick pony (like Rachel). 
What happened to Alex Parks ?    Exactly ....


----------



## Debs

I cant believe i fell asleep in the adverts just before the sing off - then woke up when the end xfactor theme came on and so missed the sing off  

Well no suprise daniel went really - what was the voting though - did anyone try to save him apart from danni?

I so want rachel to go next week - shes grating on me more and more


----------



## professor waffle

The vote didn't get to Dannii it was three votes against Daniel but Rachel sang really badly but I reckon she has more potential which is why she was saved. I do think Rachel's attitude changed after last week & she's a lot more humble, I don't think her attitude is bad because she thinks she's brilliant but a coping mechanism for being criticised all her life.


----------



## Suzie

Debs Danni didnt have to vote as she would have gone last due to rachel and daniel both being in her catergory. The other 3 judges all went for Daniel  

x


----------



## Suzie

Posting at the same time professor  

Sorry dont like rachels voice or diana  

I think Alex should win as has the best voice 

x


----------



## professor waffle

great minds think (a little) alike!


----------



## Siobhan1

Alex is still the winner for me!

I am not keen on Diana's voice at all, there is just something odd about it.

I still don't like Rachel's attitude, she seems to think she knows better all the time, so even if she ended up winning she would probably end up spoiling it for herself!


----------



## EmilyinKent

I think Diana sounds like the woman from the Cranberries - anyone remember them? An Irish group from a few years back. She is still doing the annoying hand gestures around her face all the time - REALLY annoying!

Think Alex is prob the best one in it now Laura has gone. I hope Laura gets a contract elsewhere though. Are the contestants from the show under some kind of other contract which means they can't release songs for a while Does anyone know?

Emily


----------



## professor waffle

I think they are contracted to the show on tour & can't release anything until that is over.

Diana reminds me of Sionead O'Connor (Nothing Compares) but she does suprise me with how adaptable her voice seems to be. I wouldn't buy her records though.


----------



## poppy05

Emily, i say every week Diana reminds me of the woman from the cranberries!  

Glad Daniel has gone, nice bloke and all that, but not a pop star.

Alexandra was fab, i wouldn't mind if she won

I really like JLS's Beatles medley, think they are a great band, not sure i would buy their stuff though.

I felt so sorry for Diana, i just wanted to give her a cuddle poor little thing
i thought her performance was dreadful, but so glad she is still in, she is my no 1 fav to win  

Ruth singing Angels, what on earth??
it was horrible, i felt like i was sat in a spanish hotel listening to dodgy cabaret!!
but i thought her dress was gorgeous!  

Eoghan did well to pull off a George song, even though it was a little old for him.


----------



## leoaimee

*emily in kent* - i saw the cranberries support Belly (anyone remember them? tanya donelly was the singer and she did a track with micheal stipe that was really great) in about 1991 before their hit, it was one my first ever gigs!!   i was 15 ish.

i think there is a similarity in their range but dianna has a kind of gravelly quality to hers ... i like her voice alot.

*Divab* - very sweet thing to say about daniel, and its true and i wish him all the best too. he seems like a really really nice guy.

rachel like lots of people have said is just so defensive cos she is so hurt inside bless her! not sure i would want to be friends with her though.

totally agree with ruth singing angels tragedy *poppy05* thought it was horrid! but i think she seems like a sweet girl.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

poppy05 said:


> Ruth singing Angels, what on earth??
> it was horrible, i felt like i was sat in a spanish hotel listening to dodgy cabaret!!


hehehe you are spot on there


----------



## ShortyPie

Daniel is finally out, bless him, I kow it had to happen, but I'm still a bit sad for him - wish Cowell, and especially Walsh   could have been a bit more grown up with their criticisms of him though. Still, I would have been happy to see Rachel leaving this week, front or not, she still grates on me. Having said that, I thought she did great (finally!) on her main sohw song, but like someone already said on here, the one trick pony has just done her one and only trick. Rachel to leave next week please  

Eoghan, finally this week and last I thought he was really good, which I thought during the auditions too, and he seems like a nice kid too (and did anyone notice the "hedgehog" has gone?   )

Alexandra was great, really lovely performance, JLS were good, I am finally warming up to them, Diana sounded a bit rubbish, didn't she, but you could tell she hadn't fully recovered. I did tell DH thet her singing style is really grating on my ears now, which is weird as that's what I used ot really like about her, don't kow if it's just because her voice wasn't 100%, or whether I've heard enough of it now (I've definalte seen enough of the naked hand puppet hands!) Ruth I didn't particularly like, she seems ot do really well with songs she chooses herself i.e. the two sing off songs, but most of the other ones that she's sung in the main show haven't been that good.

Laura

P.s. I'm not a massive fan of Leona, in that while I think she has an amazing voice, I'm not really into the music she tends to sing, but OMG how amazing was her version of Snow Patrol's "Run"?? Anyone know if she's releasing it? Have just looked on iTunes but can't see it?

Laura xx


----------



## BABY2

Daniel has gone finally! poor guy, I did feel sorry for him as he took every bit of criticism from judges with a smile, but I found his Tom Jones thing way too much ! I too agree with everyone about Rachel's attitude but to be honest she reminds me of some of the teenage mums I work with who have been through so much in their lives , this does not excuse her bad attitude at times but I think she just thinks about surviving for her and her kids.

I am now rooting for Alex since Laura has gone, as i think she has a fab voice, is versatile and pretty humble about it.

Ruth to go please. I have had enough of her crying (probably the same thing my family and friends are saying about me as I can't stop blubbering everytime I watch the show )


----------



## sweets x

hi laura,
Thinki they are re-releasing the album and the run song is going to be on it. Sure they said that. I thought it was very good too.


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I'm glad I'm not the only one that is irritated by Diana.  That voice just annoys me, and they talk about Eoghan and his hedgehog, but nobody ever mentions her birds nest!  

Alexander is the only winner in my eyes.  Although I really like JLS, I think she will pip them at the post.


----------



## leoaimee

oh i love her messy hair!!  i think its great and grundgy.  her style is quite street urchin hippy ish ... not sleek diva like alexandra.  i love alexandra too btw.


----------



## carole

I am getting old    No, I AM old     I don't like Diana's hair.She looks like she's been pulled through a hedge backwards. Now I sound like my mother


----------



## leoaimee

i think that is where the stylists went wrong with laura, she has a really nice kind of boho chic gypsy sexy funky stylish thing going on ... and sticking her in all those big frocks just made her looker uber frumpy!  back comb her hair stick loads of bangles on her and funky frock much better!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I don't mind the tousled look, or even a bit messy, but Diana doesn't have messy hair, her's is backcombed and ends up looking like a straw cotton wool hybrid!!


----------



## leoaimee

JaneNewcastle said:


> I don't mind the tousled look, or even a bit messy, but Diana doesn't have messy hair, her's is backcombed and ends up looking like a straw cotton wool hybrid!!


    ;


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Hooray, common sense has prevailed at long last....Daniel has finally gone!

Next?  Eoghan please
Diane...sooo overrated! Agree, someone drag her off to a top hair stylist!  Don't think she is a strong enough person to hack it
Rachel....just love her voice and out of all of them, does have the glimmer of a personality! In my top 2
JLS - OK, can't think of anything to say about them! Is Aston adopted?
Ruth - Becoming annoying now
Alexandra - potential winner


----------



## professor waffle

You know what I hate about Ruth? All her songs involve her flaunting her boobs for Simon Cowell & she has to run her hands through her hair to make them more visible!


----------



## leoaimee

tamsin - were you wondering about aston cos his sibs are white?  i thought maybe half sibs but i dont know.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

LOL PW!!

aimee - yeah, but not only siblings, but parents, grand parents, etc  not a big deal, just curious!


----------



## leoaimee

i just assumed he was from a previous relationship of the mum and she remarried and it was his mum;s side of the family you saw.  but he could be adopted i suppose.  maybe someone else knows from reading heat or something.

simon cowell was a bit pervy with ruth wasnt he?  is he single?  she just got engaged didnt she?  

someone told me laura is dating one of the producers and they met while she was in book camp.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Yeah, that's the likeliest answer!

Yes, Simon and his old flame Terri Seymour spilt up and she's now going out with Stephen Dorff - she wants kids, he (Simon) doesn't...allegedly

Don't think it is a producer she is seeng, just someone conected with the show?


----------



## *Bev*

aimeegaby said:


> i think that is where the stylists went wrong with laura, she has a really nice kind of boho chic gypsy sexy funky stylish thing going on ... and sticking her in all those big frocks just made her looker uber frumpy! back comb her hair stick loads of bangles on her and funky frock much better!


I SO agree!!


----------



## *Bev*

I'm right peeved about Leona re-releasing her album this has happened to me three times this year... I love her cover of Run, it sends shivers down my spine (first done on Jo Wiley's Live Lounge months and months ago, just utterly amazing live) but already have her album - I know i'll probably be able to get it off iTunes but not the point - this is starting to make me think twice about buying albums when they are first released.... so annoying....


----------



## leoaimee

oh i had such a mega crush on stephen dorff as a teenager,  he is yummy!  does anyone remember him in the boxing apartheid film?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

So who do we all want out this Saturday - for me either Racheal or Ruth I would be happy with going.


----------



## Caz

Ugh, Rachel without a doubt. Ruth, I can listen to for another week but I can't be certain of anythign after that.

It's Take That week this week isn't it? 
I wonder how badly JLS' version of How Deep Is Your Love  will be...or what they'll find Diana to sing. Must be getting increasingly hard to find anything to suit her style - what little I did see of last week's, she wasn't great at all.

I'm goign to predict Rachel to go this week. PLeasepleasepleasepleaseplease. I have to be right about that sooner or later, surely!

C~x


----------



## professor waffle

I predict Ruth or Eoghan to go this weekend (pleassssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee!)


----------



## leoaimee

i hope ruth or ewan (sorry for doing english spelling)

but predict ummmmm rachel


----------



## Mrs Nikki

In some ways though I am loving that there are still so bad ones in as later on when its down to a handful of the best it is so heartbreaking.


----------



## professor waffle

I'd like to see Alex win as I think she's fab but I like JLS too & they work really hard too. I can't stand Eoghan & I don't think Diana is strong enough now to win.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I would love Diana to win but if JLS or Alexandra win they are very deserving too.


----------



## leoaimee

im with you mrs nikki!! 

me and dp plan our weekend around x factor and stictly its terrible isnt it?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello all,

I wish I'd found this thread weeks ago! Hope you don't mind a late comer!

I can't stand Diana! And just wanted to stay hooray   that Daniel has gone,   sympathy vote!

Sorry anyone who likes Diana or Daniel! 

CLP


----------



## mazv

One day to go 

I think it'll be Ruth or Rachael this week to go (wish it would be Eoghan but think the cute factor is keeping him in   ) Hoping that Diana is better this week as last week was quite painful to listen to  

We've got friends up for the weekend so really hoping they watch X Factor (but somehow I suspect not) Might have to record it and watch it Sunday afternoon after they leave  

Maz x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

professor waffle said:


> I predict Ruth or Eoghan to go this weekend (pleassssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeee!)


Yup, I'm with you on that one PW


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Rachaels voice just grates on me and if she says "I take what you are saying onboard" one more time I will take a baseball bat to my tv


----------



## cleo31

Anyone know what the theme is this week??


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Take That


----------



## Tina xx

I really hope that it's Rachel that goes this week, I really can't stand her attitude. She seems to think that because she had a rough time (all her own doing) and has sorted her self out, that she deserves to win


----------



## leoaimee

alexandra is freaking amazing isnt she?  what a mature performance!  it really made you realise how amaturish the others are at interacting and dancing with the profesional dancers.  she was AMAZING ... LOVE HER!!


----------



## Tina xx

I'm sorry, but how pathetic is Louis? He is so childish!! Having a tantrum because Rachel was given a song he wanted for JLS    

I think Rachel is about to ruin a really good song


----------



## Tina xx

Yep, Rachel ruined the song    JLS would have been better singing that song


----------



## professor waffle

I do actually like Rachel & she's singing quite well, I think she deserves to stay. I'd rather Eoghan went TBH


----------



## Tina xx

She hasn't got a bad voice, just a bad attiute (which is probably getting better) but I don't like her singing that song   Like Cheryl said, she is better suited to soul songs.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What was with Danni's fake tears and getting louis to announce rachel,   

Seems shes upset with louis- I am still  not liking rachel, I am worried for JLS and loving alexandra at this stage!

Diana next!


----------



## Tina xx

I liked Diana tonight, she is back to herself.

I thought that Danni shouldn't have listened to Louis. They all need to grow up for the sake of their acts


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Is it a double eviction tonight 

there are 6 artists and 3 weeks left


----------



## carole

3 in the final ?


----------



## professor waffle

Not impressed with Diana this week, I didn't think she sang well & the backing track drowned her out most of the time


----------



## professor waffle

Hmm me too but I still don't like him, to pale & blonde (& young) for me


----------



## leoaimee

naughty judges all fighting with each other!

i think there are three in the final arent there?

eoghan was quite good.  thought rachel looked good tonight but not great singing.  diana still not on top form but still love her.  jls were a bit flat tonight.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

r4k said:


> Well eoghan really suprised me! Did really well!
> 
> Ren x x


Snap


----------



## carole

but why did Eoghan pull that gormless face when Dermot was giving out the phone number ?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Eoghan did the best tonight.

What was that with Danni when she couldn't introduce Rachael!

Backing singers definately drowned out Diana tonigh I was gutted.

Ruth bored me as usual!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anyone watching xtra factor


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No whats happening ?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Holly got the judges to explain tonights confusion! and still I dont understand


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Oh no what did Danni say as to why she couldn't introduce Rachael - I can't watch Xtra Factor as that would be pushing dh too far!


----------



## leoaimee

oooh xtra factor is heated danni and luis show down ... they are soo heated.

dizzi and mrs nicky 
basically i think what happened is that JLS have been rehersing a certain take that song since boot camp but because it was danni's turn to choose before luis this week she bagsied that song for rachel ... luis was obviously peed off about it and made some kind of comment about danni stealing his song, which made danni cry ... 

in the xtra factor simon explained, danni looked moody, then there was a really un felt apology from luis and he hugged and kissed her and she looked like she wanted to punch him!

sorry eoghan's hair is TERRIBLE!


----------



## Tina xx

I think that Louis is just being childish. I read in the papers the other day that Danni and Louis were fighting over the song, so Louis should have got JLS to practice something else. He wouldn't have given his song to any of the other judges


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ahhhhh thanks Aimee and yes agree with you abotu Eoghan's hair


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks ammie  
I am watching strictly now


----------



## leoaimee

divab - i wondered what you meant 'david;s in the cave' ... im a celeb     thought you meant your dh


----------



## Tina xx

Does anyone know what next weeks is going to be? I wonder who will be in the bottom 2 tonight?


----------



## leoaimee

maybe rachel and dianna?  or rachel and ruth?


----------



## Tina xx

I thought it might be Rachel and Ruth too. If it is, who do you think the judges will save? Louis will save Ruth and Danni will save Rachel because of the whole song issue and I think that simon might save Ruth too. I'm not sure who Cheryl would save ~ that's if they are in the bottom 2.


----------



## Damelottie

I feel totally ashamed - I'd like to have sex with Gary Barlow. Flipping 2ww hormones.

I thought the Spanish girl was amazing
Rachel was rubbish
Diane screeched xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tina xx

Em    Gary Barlow     I'm gonna go and tell the other Sparklies


----------



## leoaimee

ladylottie - gary barlow      2ww hormones must be up their tricks!  although he is much sexier these days is he not?

i think cheryl would save rachel and simon would save ruth and then it would be the public vote.

divab - my dp is asleep on the sofa!  the excitement is too much for her.  i will wake her up for the results!


----------



## carole

I'd like to have sex with Gary Barlow too - what can I blame 

DH thought he was quite nice too  (but not in that sort of way    )


----------



## Damelottie

He WAS!!!!!  . Amazing - he never used to have that affect on me at all


----------



## leoaimee

and ladylottie    for your 2ww too!


----------



## Caz

Wow weren't Take That awesome? Really loving the way they get the crowd going.

Oooh that Danni was very upset with Louis - not without good reason though, little weasel that he is. That won't do her acts any harm in the sympathy voting stakes... although, on reflection it wasn't a great song for Rachel. More on that below.

The acts tonight:

*Alexandra*: Well it should have been great but, I dunno, I just felt the whoel thing wa s abit lacklustre, IYKWIM. Like...tyring too hard and none of it really paying off. Even when she's not great thoguh, she's still miles above most of the rest of them.

*Ruth*: Again, another example of me and the judges hearing a different performance. I'm sorry but Ruth doesn't sing; she shouts. Give her Bonnie Tyler or Meatloaf even and she'd sound fab but... nope, she just does nothing for me.

*JLS*: Mediocre. Allowances I guess because of the lack of prep time but still. They should have been given Rule The World after all; they would have done a better job of it than....oooh in a minute, I'll get to that... 

*Rachel*: Ah, and so I get to it. Terrible. Really really terrible. She is a blues style singer, as one of the women judges said (sorry, they kind of blend into one after a while) and that just wasn't a blusey enough song for her. _She_ should have done Ruth's song and bluesd it up a bit.

*Diana*: I just knew she'd do Patience. Absolutely perfect for her. Much better performance than last week but I really think they shoudl stop giving her songs with "big" notes because she doesn't sing, so much as shout them and they just don't suit her voice. I can't work out whether it's just bad stage management/sound engineering that the backing vocals was picthed too loud so as to drown those notes out or if it was deliberate staging to hide the shoutyness of it.

*Eoghan*: Same problem with the backing vocals as Diana and, also conveniently over the same sort fo dodgy note section but, blimey I never knew the boy had it in him! Really great performance tonight. He really engaged the crowd too. Actually my favourite performance of the night.

Who I'd like to see in the bottom tonight: Rachel and Ruth (I would say JLS but I'll make allowances for their indavertant lack of preparation). Out of them I'd like to see Rachel go home. I just don't know why she's still there.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Well, I've just grassed Em up on the Sparklie thread and now you're admitting to it to Carole     I used to like Mark Owen when I was younger    

Carole, have yo had a drink? Can you blame it on that??


----------



## carole

Caz - we noticed that about the backing vocals too - covering the dodgy high notes....
Ruth shouted again even though gorgeous Gary told her not to  

Tina - no I haven't been drinking, unless you count squash


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not long now - please either Ruth or Racheal out


----------



## Tina xx

Carole, me either. Perhaps I should have a drink (or 2 or 3) and join the "I'd sleep with Gary" club ~ or maybe not     

I know that JLS would have sung "Rule the World" better, but it was Danni's turn to pick before Louis, so he should have accepted that and not gone off on one. He wouldn't have let any of the other judges have one of his songs


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My friend (a gay man ) thinks Gary Barlow is gorgeous- I was  a Howard or Robbie fan in their original days
L x


----------



## carole

It was Robbie and Mark for me in their younger days.....


----------



## Damelottie

Will Gary be on again?
Any chance without pants? Well it is after 9


----------



## Caz

carole said:


> I'd like to have sex with Gary Barlow too - what can I blame
> 
> DH thought he was quite nice too  (but not in that sort of way    )


*raises hand and joins the I-want-to-have-rudies-with-Gary-Barlow queue*



DH is watching something else now so I won't get to see the knock out - as usual. Have to rely on you lot to tell me what's going on.

C~x


----------



## Tina xx

Please NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Em    

I'm going to have to watch it tomorrow, I'm watching Wales play rugby at the moment. I know we loose 29 - 9 to NZ


----------



## leoaimee

caz - very impressive summary.  agree with everything you said excpet i thought alexandra was amazing!


----------



## Damelottie

Ahh thank you  

Bizarre isn't it? When anybody mentioned him before I'd have thought 'tubby and jumper' somehow   

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH SAME DIFFERENCE!!!


----------



## Damelottie

Why are they miming?


----------



## carole

Are they miming ?

Beat me to it .....


----------



## leoaimee

thats what i wanted to ask too ... sounded like alot of production on their voices didnt there


----------



## *Bev*

Whats with the dodgy fringe on Same Difference lady?


----------



## Tina xx

Sod the Rugby, I've gone upstairs to watch.

Can't wait to see  Rhydian


----------



## leoaimee

same difference needed the dermot's mike for the interview ... does that give it away?

still *****ing luis and danni need their heads banging together!


----------



## Caz

Gosh darnit. I'm missing Same Difference. I'm distraught... no really...


----------



## carole

Can't stand Same Difference    Sorry to any fans of theirs  

I like Rhydian and still think he should have won. He was robbed.


----------



## Tina xx

Carole, I agree ~ Rhyian WAS ROBBED!!!! (sorry for shouting  )


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Carole I agree he was far better than ..whatever his name was


----------



## carole

Ooh he's on


----------



## Tina xx

He gives me goose bumps when he sings this song


----------



## leoaimee

leon .. the one who won was called leon and he wasnt anything like rhydian not even close!  its the teenage girls voting for the one they fancy.


----------



## Tina xx

Where has Rhydians welsh accent gone?


----------



## ShortyPie

A rare treat for me, I have both the TV AND the PC as DH working late.

I'd forgotten how. . . .creepy. . . .Same Differnence are  Really bad miming too. Looking forwarf to heaing Rhydian (oooh, he's starting now!) and agree he was robbed  Am glad to see his hair is a bit smaller now)

As for the acts:

Basically agree with Caz, except shhhhh I still like Ruth . Think I heard a different thing to the judges with JLS, as I really didn't think the harmonizing was up to much, but they really need a lower voice anyway, I think 

ooooh, loving the big note from Rhydian 

I thought the same about Eoghan re. the backing covering those high notes, which Mr Barlow (sorry, he don't do anything for me, none of Take That ever have) made sound effortless, but the lad did wel IMO, I'm glad now that he stayed in a bit longer as it's only been the past few weeks he's really been at his best.

Diana's starting to grate on me a bit, even though she was my favourite to start with.

Rachel to go this week, please. Her voice is just way too harsh for that song, the only one I think she did well at all was last week's Amy Winehouse, but we've already got an Amy Winehouse. If there is any justice, we will be seeing the last of her this week.

Argh, no one of my boys has woken up and they're announcing who's through 

Laura xx


----------



## Tina xx

Ruth is through


----------



## ShortyPie

Ruth's through   wonder who else will be in bottonm 2. JLS?


----------



## Tina xx

How did that happen? Rachel is going tonight


----------



## carole

I don't want JLS to go


----------



## leoaimee

its like luis v danni NIGHT!!!  the judges votes should be interesting!  really hope jls stay. which way do you think cheryl and simon will vote?


----------



## Tina xx

JLS won't go  There will be loads of complaints if they do as it will be obvious that the judges will have voted to get rid of the competition to their acts.


----------



## carole

I think Simon will keep Rachel in    I have a horrible feeling JLS are gonna go


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I Rachel goes had enough of her now


----------



## Tina xx

JLS are brilliant in the sing off    Bye bye Rachel.


----------



## Tina xx

I wonder how Danni will be if Rachel goes?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

what are cheryl's earrings like!!


----------



## Tina xx

I wish Louis would shut up! I get sick of hearing him tell the other judges they "have" to do something


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!!!


----------



## leoaimee

phew .... jls stay!   

i agree JJ1 cheryl's earings are a bit christmas tree decoration esque aren they?

i know tina - if i was JLS at that point i would have wanted to throttle him!


----------



## carole

Thank you Simon


----------



## ShortyPie

Yay!!!     Finally!!!

How good were JLS?? I had a horrible feeling Simon was going to go all tactical and vote off JLS (wonder who'd have gone if it had have gone to Deadlock   ) especially when Walsh started mouthing off, he's so     Can we vote Louis off please  

Laura xx


----------



## Tina xx

I know what you mean, I thought that Simon was going to save Rachel just to  Louis off


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good on Simon though- glad they went to him last as Cheryl might not have been as strong
L x


----------



## outspan3

excuse me ladies but that is quite enough of the Gary bashing please!!!!!    There is no need to be drunk, drugged up or hormonal to want that man. He is a very nice bit of stuff. Always was and always will be. Even in his chunky days he was my ideal cuddly hunk!!! love him love him  love him and I say it with pride!



think both louis and danni need to grow up. Louis for acting like a spoiled child and Danni for acting like a pathetic brat. Fake tears to keep Racheal in didn't work - oh well!  Wouldn't be surprised if she didn't return next year. Wonder what she would do then??

eggnogg is - well rubbish really, Diana does the same thing every week which is getting boring really and don't think jls (jsl? can never remember) are that good either. Think it's going to be ruth and alex in the final with alex to win me finks. think she more marketable than ruth.


----------



## ophelia

I just watched Xtra factor- the results. Did anyone notice that Holly said " I know that this week you got a surprise getting pampered" and when they showed the clip it was JLS reading out a card saying " We are treating the finalists to a day at the spa" but it was only JLS, Diana, Alexandra, Ruth and Eggnogg (  that is so funny Outspan.  ) that was featured in the clip and down the spa.

Where was Rachel? Surely they wouldn't have known early on in the week when this spa clip was filmed that she would go tonight?  Did I miss something, is there an explanation why she wasn't in the video clip?


----------



## *Kim*

Rachel doesnt live in the house as she is on benefits. So she doesnt get to enjoy all the extra's the others do.

Kim


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Glad Rachel has gone now for Ruth out then Eoghan.


----------



## BABY2

*Kim* said:


> Rachel doesnt live in the house as she is on benefits. So she doesnt get to enjoy all the extra's the others do.
> 
> Kim


Why would that make a difference??surely people on benefits are allowed to be "treated "to a day at the spa? 

Anyway glad Rachel has gone she was struggling too much and she acted like she could not handle being told what to do, but I wish her the best after all she has children to feed and look after so I hope they give her a chance to make something of herself....I bet she would do great in USA.

please ruth to go next week.......her flirting with "SEEMON" is doing my head in.........who in Gods name were those two..same difference who??

I am rooting for JLS or Alex now....


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Same Difference were in last years X-Factor - cannot believe they are back with a single - its very HIgh School Musical!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  She always wears those damn dresses!    Rydian was brilliant


----------



## BABY2

they were so cheesy and corny!!!Rydian has a fab voice he would be great for the west end shows


----------



## Mrs Nikki

All through last year they were very cheesy, drove loads of people insane!    I am hoping they won't last long as hearing them on the radio constantly will make my ears bleed after a while I am sure!


----------



## Tina xx

It said in todays papers that Simon is getting rid of Danni and that he wants "a male version of Cheryl." Not sure how much notice you can take of the papers though


----------



## Caz

outspan3 said:


> excuse me ladies but that is quite enough of the Gary bashing please!!!!!    There is no need to be drunk, drugged up or hormonal to want that man. He is a very nice bit of stuff. Always was and always will be. Even in his chunky days he was my ideal cuddly hunk!!! love him love him  love him and I say it with pride!


I wasn't drunk, drugged up or hormonal last night and I still wanted to...uh... yeah.  Then again he was always my favourite back in the day too. Even with the puppy fat and chunky knitwear.

On that picture. Thanks for sharing.  One word comes to mind.

*T H U N K !!!*  ​
_*(can the last one out the door please mop up the puddle of melted me.)*_

Seriously; no drugs, hormones or booze here. 

Ahem. Back on topic:

 for Rachel going. So many better acts went before her that it only seems right. With the right song maybe she would have shone but... *sigh* mistakes by both her and her mentor didn't help IMO. Hopefully she'll get a new start at life because of this though but I think most record producers will look at the Talent-divided by-Attitude equation and find the sums don't add up. 

Danni... I'll be surprised if she comes back next year.

Same Difference; Oh I loved them last year! So cheesy, how can you not?  Not sure about a bona fide pop career though. More Butlins that MTV IMO.

C~x


----------



## EmilyinKent

I actually felt a bit sorry for Danni last night- although she should have pulled it together! Read an article last week about how Sharon and Louis used to bully her last year and it looked like he did it again - I think she was more angry than upset and just could not hold it back!

Thank God Rachel has gone! All that rubbish about feeding her kids though - what about the 3 that are in care!!!!
I think she shot herself in the foot when she was thanking everyone after her song...


----------



## Caz

EmilyinKent said:


> I actually felt a bit sorry for Danni last night- although she should have pulled it together! Read an article last week about how Sharon and Louis used to bully her last year and it looked like he did it again - I think she was more angry than upset and just could not hold it back!


Don't. I think it was all a big act to engender sympathy from us because, face it, fair's fair or not, she knew JLS had been rehearsing that song from the off and she could have done the bigger thing and let Louis have it and picked any number of more appropriate songs for Rachel. OK, Loius was a complete berk for making it sound like she stole it and giving her such a hard time over it but then that's Louis Walsh for you - callous and sneaky to the last.
Plus, Danni knew from the off that none of her acts were going to win. Did you see her oh-so-fake squeal is happiness when she found out she was over 25 mentor? Nah, she knew before the competition started that she was stitched up.

It's all pantomime. There's a great Ben Elton sattire about this actually (name escapes me at the moment). After reading that I'll never view TV Talent shows the same again.

C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I have never been a fan of Danni she just is so plastic in every way,


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

So what is next weeks theme


----------



## BABY2

EmilyinKent said:


> I actually felt a bit sorry for Danni last night- although she should have pulled it together! Read an article last week about how Sharon and Louis used to bully her last year and it looked like he did it again - I think she was more angry than upset and just could not hold it back!
> 
> Thank God Rachel has gone! All that rubbish about feeding her kids though - what about the 3 that are in care!!!!
> I think she shot herself in the foot when she was thanking everyone after her song...


I don't think feeding her kids is "rubbish"! hate her or love her, it does not take away the fact that she is a mum. We of course don't know the story but it seems like she lost her kids when she was going through a rough period...drugs/prison etc....what's that got to do with her having to feed the two that she has now?!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> So what is next weeks theme


I wondered that today they didn't say did they just that Britney Spears is on next week with whats her face Cyrus!


----------



## professor waffle

Its Brittany week & American hits so they all get to do 2 songs each

As for Rachel I think she is brave to admit she made mistakes in her past life, she truly regrets losing her first children & all credit to her to have kept the last 2. She's used to being  a 'loser' & has made a real effort to change her life to the better - I can't condemn her for that can you?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

_Miley Cyrus and Britney Spears will appear on The X Factor as we celebrate all things all-American. There may be just five contestants left, but with two tunes to sing each ( one Britney song and one American classic)._

This is from x-factor website!!

Hey, I just answered my own question?! 

CLP


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Looking forward to next week


----------



## Tina xx

It should be a good show next week, it's gonna be hard for the judges to decide who to vote off next week. I think we will see some real tactical voting


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tina xx said:


> It should be a good show next week, it's gonna be hard for the judges to decide who to vote off next week.


Tina the judges dont have a say from next week its public votes only!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Dizzi, I'm being blonde again!! I remember them saying that yesterday, but completely forgot   How are you? Hope you are keeping well


----------



## DizziSquirrel

fine ta - getting sleepy now!


----------



## outspan3

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> _ There may be just five contestants left, but with two tunes to sing each ( one Britney song and one American classic)._
> 
> 
> 
> CLP


does britney have 5 songs to share around??  



*Kim* said:


> Rachel doesnt live in the house as she is on benefits. So she doesnt get to enjoy all the extra's the others do.
> 
> Kim


I thought it was because she lived so close by and had to look after her kids? If it was me I would be kicking off big style!  

I appreciate all the gary love ladies - BUT BACK OFF!!!!! He's mine


----------



## Caz

outspan3 said:


> does britney have 5 songs to share around??




Hmm, let's think

Toxic
Oops I Did it Again
Slave 4 U
Hit Me Baby One More Time (and we all know how cringeworthy that can turn out on talent-TV)
I'm not a girl

OK, I'm sure there's more. 

C~x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

JLS should sing 'Piece of Me", that would be soooooo funny!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ruth could sing "slave 4 u" to simon!!


----------



## leoaimee

can anyone help, my dp is CONVINCED she heard on radio 4 news this morning that Danni is leaving X factor ... mid series or next series she doesnt know to be replaced by someone with the surname of williams (maybe robbie??)  did she dream it??

aimeex


----------



## Tina xx

aimee, it was in the papers yesterday that Simon is going to replace Danni (with a male singer) next for the next series, but he had told her that she was coming back next series as he didn't want her walking off before this series finishes. Not sure how true it is though.

XXXX


----------



## leoaimee

so she is still here with us for this series ... i was wondering if that was the REAL reason behind her tears on saturday ... it did seem a little bit of an over reaction didnt it?

although luis ... what is he playing at with all that shouting in the vote off.  not doing himself any favours is he?


----------



## ShortyPie

Who the heck is Miley Cyrus?  

Not sure I'm looking forward to next weeks, am so not a Britney fan, can't think of one song I like by her in fact.

Diva - oooh, I know who you mean!!! I agree, he was quite cute   Also , there was a black girl who really should have made it through to at least the judges houses, I htink she sung a Whitney song - can't find any pics of her, but some of you may remember who I mean, she had light-ish brown bobbed hair.

Just read on MSN that apparently Eoghan and Diana are dating, bless

Laura xx


----------



## Tina xx

Miley Cyrus is the daughter of Billy-ray Cyrus, she is also known as Hannah Montanna (not sure of spelling  )


----------



## leoaimee

diana and eoghan are DATING??  how old is eogan not old enough to date anyone surely?


----------



## Tina xx

he is 16


----------



## leoaimee

does he look younger than that or am i just really old.... to be honest im sometimes suprised that his voice has broken   

and how old is dianna?


----------



## leoaimee

its amazing how much older teenage girls seem than teenage boys isnt it?

you kind of wonder what she would see in him!  but i guess it must be really easy to fall in love, all the excitement and hormones and living together etc.  very intense!


----------



## ShortyPie

Ok, Hannah Montanna, yeah i've seen loads of merchandise with a very smiley, cutesy blonde girl on. . . . . .

Let's hope some of the other american songs they choose are good, cos I'm just not feeling Britney songs at all. . .. 

Laura xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

aimeegaby said:


> diana and eoghan are DATING?? how old is eogan not old enough to date anyone surely?


How nice for them to gain extra publicity!


----------



## carole




----------



## Mrs Nikki

Not that I am suspicious or anything! hehehehe


----------



## Caz

Cynic!


----------



## Mrs Nikki




----------



## NuttyJo

just read this

http://xfactorblog.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!DD5CF35BC7717FA2!26112.entry?GT1=61503&ocid=today

i love britney!! yay!

jo x
/links


----------



## leoaimee

that sounds fun... so dianna and eaoghan arent dating then.  what a relief!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

So the judges aren't voting anymore - interesting


----------



## professor waffle

Yes Ruth or Eoghan to go tonight for me.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ruth to go for me tonight, she has to go I am so sick of her.


----------



## Milly40

I hope Ruth does go.....she's only into rock and I couldnt imagine her being a big star......she's so predictable.....


----------



## Mrs Nikki

She just shouts everything!


----------



## Milly40

yeah.....she defo shouts a lot.....

dare I say Ive gone off Diana now, I liked her at the start but she doesnt seem the same  ....Im really liking Alexandra now.....


----------



## Ceri.

Milly40 said:


> yeah.....she defo shouts a lot.....
> 
> dare I say Ive gone off Diana now, I liked her at the start but she doesnt seem the same ....Im really liking Alexandra now.....


Ditto  as each week goes on she irritates me that bit more, loved her at first. She says if she gets thru to fonals she's gonna put a concert on in our town, dont think i'll go!


----------



## Milly40

yeah.....she really does irritate me...her singing seems to have got worse...she's out of tune...I read somewhere that someone likened her to yodelling.....I can see what they mean...


----------



## Caz

Milly40 said:


> yeah.....she defo shouts a lot.....
> 
> dare I say Ive gone off Diana now, I liked her at the start but she doesnt seem the same ....Im really liking Alexandra now.....


Dare I say it but ditto. 
I still think she's good and very talented and, most importantly unique (which is why she probably won't win anyway) but I think the problem is she hasn't got a big voice. Give her big notes and big songs and she sounds awful. Give her something softer, or with a gentler arrangement that doesn't need power then she does a great job with it. That doesn't mean to say she's not got talent because power isn't everything - Ruth being case in point because she's all about the power - but if you don't have that then it has to be managed and marketed right and I don't think the last couple of weeks that has really happened. Hopefully she'll have better songs and better arrangements tonight.

Ruth - Yes, too shouty. She is tuneful, kind of, but it's almost "I can only sing if I shout" and it annoys. I know the judges seem to interpret it as her fighting spirit but...nah, not buying that. Having said that, my mum loves her. Then again, my mum loves Val Doonican so I'd hardly call her the epitome of the modern music critic! 

JLS doing Hit Me Baby One More Time huh? That's going to be utterly dreadful. Mind you, that didn't do Daruis Danesh any harm in the long run, did it!

I'll reserve judgement on who's on the way out until I've seen the performances.

C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I am still loving Diana's voice and so want her to win but it seems a lot of people are getting a little bored of her voice though that I talk too - I will be voting for her tonight though.


----------



## Nelly1971

Alexandra to win!  She's great - can't wait for tonights show, heard that no-one can anywhere near Britney and she has a bigger entourage than Mariah had.  Not even Simon can have his picture taken with her - what the hells that all about?!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I am looking forward to seeing Britney though


----------



## ~ S ~

I thought Ruth was awful! I couldn't watch and felt like I was willing the song to end  

S x


----------



## ophelia

I'm watching on sky+ so have only seen Ruth and JLS so far and have to say that JLS was excellent! What are the judges thinking?!! 

Ruth was awful compare to them.


----------



## professor waffle

I hated Ruth & Eoghan so far, Alex nailed it for me! Not sure on JLS but I don't want them to go.


----------



## Cherry Tree

I thought the contestants got to meet star that was appearing If mariah (sp?) meet them. What a stuck up c*w!!

I didn't like Alexi this week  

I too want Ruth to go

xx


----------



## Cuthbert

DH and I both thought that JLS were fab; I think that Simon and Cheryl are gunning for Louis after last week and they've copped the flack.

Eoghan was pretty awful and yet the judges made nice comments about him. What's that about? I'm not looking forward to Diana doing a Britney song.

Jules


----------



## ~ S ~

Didn't like Diana. JLS were good I thought but i'm not a Eoghan fan either. I do think Alexandra is fantastic  

S xx


----------



## ophelia

Eoghan is so bland. Hope he or Ruth goes tonight. JLS are much better singers than Eoghan for sure.


----------



## professor waffle

I think Simon is right & Diana is in trouble tonight, she will get a contract anyway & has alredy been offered oned by Gary Barlow so I want Alex or JLS to win cos they need it more


----------



## ophelia

Agree with you Professor waffle. Alex and JLS in the final.
Diana is starting to overdo her warbling  I think. I'm sure she will get signed even if she doesn't win.


----------



## Debs

I wasnt keen on diana tonight - hope she manages to pull it back with the next song.

Ruth and Eoughan - both need to go  

I think JLS were great tonight but Alexandra is my fave I think now


----------



## Cherry Tree

OMG Ruth is taking the shouting to another level with this song


----------



## Debs

Ok Ruth is scaring me


----------



## Debs

Infact how come the judges think shes so wonderful and that jls were cack tonight?


----------



## Cherry Tree

Oooo liking JLS


----------



## professor waffle

JLS's second song is much better


----------



## carole

I've voted for JLS  

I can't be doing with all these crying women


----------



## professor waffle

Wow Alex is singing everyone else of the stage!! I hope Brit isn't lip synching cos she's going to be crap in comparison


----------



## ~ S ~

professor waffle said:


> I hope Brit isn't lip synching cos she's going to be crap in comparison




She always uses those silly voice machine things anyway so who knows what Britney really sounds like 

S xxx


----------



## Debs

Why are they all blarting tonight?    Its doing my head in


----------



## carole

me too Debs


----------



## ~ S ~

Nice to see Simon supporting his act by saying he's still reeling about the previous act  

Oh poor Eoghan, that was so cringy given the perfomance he's just followed......

S xxx


----------



## ~ S ~

She just killed one of my favourite all time songs


----------



## professor waffle

I hated that version  too, I didn't think she sang well & she should go, along with Eoghan.


----------



## ophelia

Eoghan was so rubbish on his second song and did anyone notice his fake smile when Dermot was reading out his phonenumber for voting. 
Can't believe the judges are saying he was great when clearly he wasn't.

Diana is sounding too much like the Cranberries singer, it's not unique as we've heard it all before.

JLS and Alex were fab tonight.


----------



## leoaimee

we have just lost our tv signal due to Massive THUNDER STORM   

loved diana though.  hate eoghan he is sooo dull.  love jls and love alex!


----------



## Caz

carole said:


> I've voted for JLS
> 
> I can't be doing with all these crying women




Sorry, the irony of that statement on a forum when most of us are drugged up or hormonal half the time just tickled me! 

*Ruth ~* Song #1: Shouty shouty shouty shout. Song #2: shouty shout shouty shout. Really, is there anything else that could be said about that? Oh, someone turn that bloody wind machine off!

*JLS ~* Song #1: Am I the only one who didn't love it. It was ok but, I have to sort of agree with Simon that it lacked the spark it should have had. Song #2: much better and really liked it but, who did that originally... I keep thinking Debbie or Donna someone. I know my mum has it on a 45rpm single somewhere. *

*Alexandra ~ * Song #1: Awesome! Song #2: Ignoring the fact I have no clue who or what that song is (am I showing my age / ignorance now? I was guessing Christina Aguilera?) it was superb. If there is any justice at all in this world she will walk away with this competition because, honetsly, the gap between her and everyoen else gets wider every week.

*Eohgan ~ * Song #1: I didn't love at all. Just very blah until he actually started belting it a bit and then it improved. Song #2: And again, I ask...wha? Never heard it before. I assume that's a teeny bopper thing or High School Musical or something. Well, did nothing for me except make me wish I had some ear plugs. Because I don't know it I can't judge how good it was and, frankly, I suspect that most of his actual fan base will have the same problem.

*Diana ~* Song #1: Started out dreadful but she did improve towards the end. Not great though but I figured she'd struggle with a Britney song. Song #2: Much better but still not really wonderful IMO. I don't know if she's done enough to save herself. It would be a shame if not but, as has been said, I think she's got her career sorted anyway and, perhaps without the silly constrants of having to pick songs by xx artist.  I hope so because the poor girl can't even afford shoes at the moment.  

I'd like to see Ruth go home tonight but, after the tears? I suspect it'll be either Diana or Eoghan. 

C~x

* Edit: It was Debbie Boone. At least that was my mum's version but I think Caroel King wrote it.


----------



## professor waffle

OMG if you want tears you should be watching Xtra Factor!! Diana doing buckets 

What is with Simons shirt which is undone almost to his navel


----------



## leoaimee

yes i noticed a lot of chest hair from Simon tonight ...  

and was Danni on something ?... she was so 'cheerful' this evening ....

Louis is more of a hindrance begging for votes cos it makes jls seem desperate


----------



## marie10

Alexandra to win without a shadow of a doubt ............... She is fantastic and deserves to win  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening all 
Caz I love reading your take on the show each week and I have to agreee with you on many points, 
but in my own words heres my thoughts on tonight.

JLS   I am voting for them as they have louis as a mentor  - talk about an uphill battle - their first song was flat, despite some good vocals, the second song better, but so like "westlife" and not "them" they had a big oppotunity tonight to something that is their sort of music and louis ruined it.

Diana still like her, but am worried she will go home tonight, her voice isnt as strong as the others but she did well on both her songs, although when shes singing softly its too softly for me.

Ruth great powerfull voice, hold her notes really well, a rock voice suits her best but - she ruined always for me a its my favourite 
Bon Jovi love song 

Eohgan played it safe vocally nothing really special better second song, apealing to the younger audience, but not enough for me to vote for him.

Alex amazing, vocally, performance, dancing, composure even, so versatile which really is an X factor package in my book, will she be like rydian and fall at the last hurdle  I hope not 

Miley cyrus sang her song Ok - too shouty and like Avril lavigne but a good voice when not shouting 
and did you know _Britney spears _ is on tonight 
If Dermot tells me that one more time I swear I will bash him and Louis 's heads together! 

ps I am just downloading the Ryd's albulm now 

Back after the result is in, bye bye ? diana ? Bye bye Ruth ? or will it be bye bye JLS ? I have no idea!

PS on a side note I love cheryls comments and her actions on the panel, she stood for Alex and she stood for Diana, fair play!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

oh gosh britney is lip synching! although she looks great- poor soul after all her troubles
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

and louis has tears
L x


----------



## carole

Yahoo for JLS !


----------



## professor waffle

Bye Ruth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ophelia

Yay for JLS indeed!! 

Oh no!!! Was hoping Eoghan was going before Ruth. 

yes, Britney was lip synching, shame.


----------



## Caz

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> and did you know _Britney spears _ is on tonight


Noooo. Well I never saw that coming. 



> PS on a side note I love cheryls comments and her actions on the panel, she stood for Alex and she stood for Diana, fair play!


ITA 

Oooh and Ruth's gone and my mum will break out the black armbands now.... yes, Sorry Dizzi, she's ruining it again just for you.... aaaah. 

Diana or Eoghan will go next week. It's be JLS and Alexandra in the final for sure.

C~x


----------



## ilovesnow

I can't believe it   Ruth shouldn't have gone


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

OMG!!! X Factor??  More like Crocodile Tears Factor!!!!  Was painful to watch tonight!!  Was cringing the whole time...

Alexandra - she has to win!
Owen - how does he get away with that hair!!!!  Bring him back in about 4 years time! Too young
JLS - OK...not much more to add really
Diana - If this was an 'Indie' Factor, she'd be OK, but is sonot right for  X Factor
Ruth - reminds me of a manufactured Kelly Clarkson

and as for Britney..........

was she miming??  I think so.......some what over-hyped me thinks!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ruth sang it better as we said goodbye to her   typical, 
I was sure Eohgan was going home, then I thought Diana, DH is gutted he liked Ruth  

Did anyone just watch xtra factor and see the guy talk about britneys lip syncing 
and one of JLS faces when louis spoke about songs next week  not a happy group - you heard it here first  

~Dizzi~


----------



## dakota

Owen should of gone  

I think Alex will win,


----------



## leoaimee

dizzi - did they say what jls are sining next week?  poor them, cos louis is sooo acting against their best interests!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yay Ruth is gone thank god for that.

Alexandra did amazing on her second song, she looked and sounded like a star already, blew me away.

JLS I love but think they didn't do the greatest tongiht, think Louis is trying to make them something they are not.

Diana I adore and so glad she stayed in but think by the seat of her pants though.

Eoghan yawn!  Him to go next week.

Didn't bother watching the Cyrus women.

Britney miming and didn't htink much at all to her performance - think Alexandra's second performance was better.    Made me giggle though as Dermont couldn't look Britney in the face lol

So pleased Diana is in though as she is my favourite but I think Alexandra is going to win, although do we need another Leona Lewis?


----------



## leoaimee

alexandra is a much more all round pop star than leona lewis ... cos she can dance and has much more show biz all round appeal, leona was really such a little girl with an amazing voice.


----------



## Damelottie

Another bad eviction imo. She was great.

Poor Britney - really time for her to bow out gracefully me thinks. Poor thing


----------



## ~ S ~

Aimee - completely agree with you re Alexandra...I think she's much better than Leona Lewis too

LadyLottie - I feel the same about Britney. It wasn't so much her performance, more the quick interview with Dermot after. She seemed so nervous and didn't really know what to say. I really felt for her, i'm guessing she was a bag of nerves. 

If Alex doesn't win this then something is seriously wrong

S x


----------



## Damelottie

Yes, thats what I thought about the interview. She used to be so groomed before in her interviews. Always saying and doing exactly the right things iykwim  .


----------



## BABY2

whohoooooo    Ruth has gone!! I had to turn the volume right down when she was screaming her songs....not only was she grating on my last nerve but Simon andhis fake ugly jokes Re: Bulls?!?

Eughan has nothing in his eyes, no passion, spark, mischief 

Poor poor JLS! I love those boys I really do, but it's not fair being given all these crappy songs to sing, but liked the second song though

Diana, please please somebody put some shoes on her! It's become so bland and predictable with her, nothing exciting and the poor soul is only 17 years old! And although not  a fan of Mily Cyrus (not even my teenage daughter can take her!) she was great ...not my type of music but it was fun , loud, and got your attention.

and poor Britney ....she should be at home really, she did not look well, apart from lipsync it was all a bit too much, and I thought it looked like she'd had a bum implant 

Alex to win and I agree that she has much more spunk than Leona, not a fan of Leona


----------



## Mrs Nikki

II must be the only Leona fan then!


----------



## professor waffle

No I like Leona too, she is incredibly talented & a very nice person. Alexandra is a different kettle of fish, she has worked hard to become a great all rounder, I don't think her voice is as good as Leona's but she's the total package


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yay I am not alone lol

I do think Alex will win though (although I personally want Diana to win)


----------



## poppy05

Thank god Ruth's gone!
she ruined 'Always' that song was our 1st dance at our wedding and i love hearing it but not when its sung by a screeching banshee!!

Diana was awful, and i loved her, but i dont think she is as good as i first thought.

Eoghan, i find myself saying 'aww bless' but he really isn't very good, i think cos he is just a kid i feel sorry for him

JLS, wasn't keen on them this week, but i hope they are in the final, they are a great band and seem like a nice bunch of lads.

Alex to win for me, she is amazing, and she so deserves it, she has been the most consistent throughout the competition IMO.

Is it just me or does anyone else feel like giving Danni a slap?   OMG i cant stand her, i so hope she's not a judge next year


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Poppy Danni is just becoming more and more plastic everytime I see her.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I like Leona's voice but did think that she was so timid and shy when she was interviewed, Alexandra seems much more confident, even though she is younger than Leona.  

I also forget that Diana and Eoghann(!!) are only 17 and 16, I do think he is v sweet kid - I also wish they would put some shoes on Diana and strap the roving hand down once in a  while! Likje one of the judges said is she a opne trip pony.
L x


----------



## leoaimee

i loved leona too and agree with you prof waffle that she does seem really sweet, and she has an amazing voice.

sorry if im repeating myself, but alex can do the pop thing as well as the diva thing.  she is a great mover and im sure is gonna get better and better.

mrs nikki i love diana too dont worry youre not alone!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I love Leona's voice and think she has grown a lot in confidence since the X Factor days ..


----------



## leoaimee

she did sing beautifully on the x factor show this year didnt she?


----------



## leoaimee

do you think britanny and mariah think theyre BEYOND singing ... their careers have reached a point where they dont actually need to SING anymore


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

such a shame the big stars don't sing as it is a singing contest !! and the amateurs have to.

L x


----------



## Milly40

poor Britney heh.....she was defo lip-syncing and  just wasn't  into the dancing at all....if you can call it dancing... 
Why did they make her come back now...I dont think she is ready for all this.....she still needs time out........ 

Milly xx


----------



## leoaimee

its soo true!  take that were singing tho werent they?
when alexandra did toxic she even had to ad in some twirls of her own cos the actual song was so limited in range.
its just so funny how a little girl like britanny was when she did hit me, kind kicks into the zietgiest and stikes a chord, and its nothing todo with talent.  its marketing and image ... but then there is nothing behind them,no core, so no wonder poor britanny went bonkers cos its just all an illusion that she is trying to hold up.  even she doesnt believe it.   
'all this live the dream' talk is a bit scary cos it can be very hollow.
this is a bit off topic but i was watching mtv at the hairdressers and i thought 'how scary, no wonder all the kids are going crazy' it was just one long advert to avarice and gluttony.  and this is what we (society) tells our kids to aspire to.
ok rant over.


----------



## leoaimee

its the thing that makes me slightly uncomfortable with xfactor ... cos you just hope they arent gonna get spat out by the big money making machine just a bit worse off than they were before.

aimeex


----------



## professor waffle

Sometimes how the X Factor deals with winners bothers me. I thought Shayne Ward was a megastar in the making but instead of doing some great Justin Timberlake type pop tracks he does loads of ballads which were just ok. For a good looking guy who can sign & dance he's gone very very quiet - with some non entity like Steve Brookstein I can understand it but not with Shayne. I think he was badly let down with his first album


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I wish they would record new stuff on a first albulm with prehaps 3/4 of the best from the show ?

Prof waff I agree with you about shayne


----------



## professor waffle

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> I wish they would record new stuff on a first albulm with prehaps 3/4 of the best from the show ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thats exactly it Dizzi, they do some crappy cover of a sickly sentimental song to make Xmas number one & then it's downhill from there.
Click to expand...


----------



## purple72

I know I'm probably only one of a few who thinks this, but I do think Britney is a very talented young woman! She's not the Best singer in the world, but she is a talented entertainer when she is on top form

Unfortunately she was not ready for the show she did on Saturday. To me it's painfully obvious that the young woman does not feel cvomfortable in her own skin yet, which if you take a momant to consider what she's been through, is hardly surprising. I just hope that people can give her time to get back to the true "performer" that she is, and maybe just cut her a bit of slack by thinking about whether they would have remained in tact after all she had been through

This is just my opinion, and i certainly do not expect anyone to agree with me, I just felt I needed to say something as when I was watching her I felt so very sorry for her 

Sx


----------



## Damelottie

Hiya S

No, actually I agree with you. Its totally not, and never has been, my type of music but she was very talented. Groomed to prefection almost. It IS sad to see her now

Emma x


----------



## purple72

Hey Emma,

Thanks hun, thought I was out on a limb there  

Like you I wouldn't count Britney as one of the artists I raved about, however that doesn't stop me singing along  
Womaniser is such a bloody catchy tune and on Radio 1 (in car) every hour! so I end up singing along despite the fact that if you asked me whose music I liked I'd say something much more cool and appropriate for a 36 year old woman    

Sx


----------



## Caz

purple72 said:


> I know I'm probably only one of a few who thinks this, but I do think Britney is a very talented young woman! She's not the Best singer in the world, but she is a talented entertainer when she is on top form
> 
> Unfortunately she was not ready for the show she did on Saturday. To me it's painfully obvious that the young woman does not feel cvomfortable in her own skin yet, which if you take a momant to consider what she's been through, is hardly surprising. I just hope that people can give her time to get back to the true "performer" that she is, and maybe just cut her a bit of slack by thinking about whether they would have remained in tact after all she had been through
> 
> This is just my opinion, and i certainly do not expect anyone to agree with me, I just felt I needed to say something as when I was watching her I felt so very sorry for her
> 
> Sx


Sorry to disappoint you but I'm just going to have to go right out and agree with you here too! 
I think she's been pushed back into the limelight way before she's really ready. Which is a shame because it'll probably all go horribly wrong again. She's not my sort of thing eitherl (although, I'm also 36 and currently downloading Take That's new albumn so meh!) but, as you say, Womanizer is a catchy song and I almost want to download it just to show some support.

C~x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Have to say i do like her 'Break the Ice' Song.......listening to it on my I-Pod just yesterday!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I don't deny she is a fairly decent pop artist, but her performance on the show was just awful.


----------



## twiglets

I think the reason *Ruth* left this week is because she did a bit too much shouting in her song, but did like her when she screamed a bit less 

Sorry to her fans, but I`m bored of *Diana*`s voice and hand movements and bare foottedness  . I wouldn`t buy her album as it would be a bit too boring for me as I don`t think it would be a very versatile album as there is a limit to what she can sing and do... About the lack of dancing one of the judges said this week that she does, that is because most of the songs she sings DOES NOT require any dancing 

*Eoghan*, I think does have a really good voice and is full of confidence for his age which is really great to see in such a young guy. I think he just might end up in the final especially if it`s mainly the young girls voting for him!

*JLS*, don`t think I would buy their album as there are much better groups out there like Take That! They are not as good as I had first thought. I wonder where they get the money for all their fancy clothes especially labelled JLS on them?!  Maybe they are rich or have sponsors....

*ALEX TO WIN!!!!* She is the most confident and versatile of all the contestants and who dances the best and has the best stage performance. These are the values I look for.

I`m sick of *Danny* too! What a sight she has become with all that plastic on her! She looks like Kylie`s twin now 

LOVE *LEONA* and the improvement in confidence we see in her every time she comes on Xfactor! She DEFINITELY did a much better LIVE show than Maria and Britney!!!!!!! Why does it seem to be that the more the singers get paid the less they sing or don`t sing AT ALL  . 
I LOVE *Maria* and *Britney*`s songs much more when they first came out, more my style. I don`t like the songs that Maria sings now, she has definitely changed her style. I like Britney`s Womaniser song, but I also don`t think she was ready YET to come back.

Shame about *Shayne Ward*  really liked him. Like some of his songs though but needs to do more upbeat songs and not just sexy ones with half naked girls in the video clips, it`s ok if he`s half naked though 

What`s the theme this week? sorry if this has been mentioned already.

xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Eoghan to go tomorrow for me.


----------



## ilovesnow

Mrs Nikki said:


> Eoghan to go tomorrow for me.


Well I'd like that too, but he seems to have lots of fans  I suspect it might be JLS going tomorrow  I really want Alex to win but I fear it may well be Diana


----------



## JaneNewcastle

~ Elle ~ said:


> I really want Alex to win but I fear it may well be Diana


No! No! No! 

The more I watch her the more she is getting on my nerves!


----------



## ~ S ~

Jane I couldn't agree with you more


----------



## professor waffle

I think Eoghan should go too but I'm fed up with Diana, plus she has a recordin contract wherever she finishes


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I'm really loving your new pic Prof Waffle.


----------



## ilovesnow

JaneNewcastle said:


> ~ Elle ~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Alex to win but I fear it may well be Diana
> 
> 
> 
> No! No! No!
> 
> The more I watch her the more she is getting on my nerves!
Click to expand...

Alex or Diana?


----------



## professor waffle

JaneNewcastle said:


> I'm really loving your new pic Prof Waffle.


Aw shucks, thanks! I am kinda proud of him too!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

~ Elle ~ said:


> JaneNewcastle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Elle ~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want Alex to win but I fear it may well be Diana
> 
> 
> 
> No! No! No!
> 
> The more I watch her the more she is getting on my nerves!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alex or Diana?
Click to expand...

Diana! The voice, the claw, the hair!



And according to MSN entertainment Lily Allen thinks the same as me!


----------



## Milly40

Diana.....the yodeller...... 


Alex to win......


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its the hand that winds me up .. although the voice is starting to grate a bit too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I like Diana's voice but not the hand and she may be a one trick pony

Probably Alex to win- although I find little Eiogh very sweet
L x


----------



## leoaimee

i still love dianna


----------



## Mrs Nikki

aimeegaby said:


> i still love dianna


Me too


----------



## leoaimee

yay (my second tri buddy!!)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

hehehehe yep   I'll be voting for Diana tonight to be in the final thats for sure.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Poll Added   ​


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Keep clock watching waiting for it to start  - how sad am I hehehehe


----------



## professor waffle

Alex for me, JLS 2nd & I really don't care who comes third


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Xfactor In the chatroom after the results show - Hope to see you there 

~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle

Hmm he could as the young watchers will vote for him, they think he's cute but us old(er) viewers just think he's a baby. He did sing well doing that McFly song thought


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

what is the theme this week??


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Go Diana!!!!!


----------



## wisbabe

Why do Dermot and Louis always dress for a funeral?

I think Alex should win as she is miles ahead (but too predictably boring for me I'm afraid) - can't bear Eoghan or Diana so guess my second place goes with JLS although I think I'll be in the minority there!

It would have been interesting to see how Laura would have been at this stage.


----------



## professor waffle

I think they get to choose their own songs?


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Eoghan & Diana in the bottom 2 me thinks.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Eoghan both songs just bored me.

Diana I adore her personally and hope she gets to the final.

Alexandra last song especially brilliant.

JLS blew me away with both songs - absolutely brilliant


----------



## Damelottie

I reckon that Eg bloked will blooming win - and then we'll never hear from him again  

For the first time every I just loved JLS singing Umbrella.
Have to say tho - I don't think any of them are brilliant


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh My!

Diane - Best night - Still not sure I would buy her albulm 

Eoghan not the strongest vocaly but great performances

Alex - Amazing! 

JLS - Brilliant, although as they came out for their second song I said to DH Lois is turning them into Westlife   
then they sang one of my Favourite westlife songs 
And I loved it!!!

Back to extra factor then the results - see you later


----------



## Caz

professor waffle said:


> He did sing well doing that McFly song thought


Uh, it's a Busted song. and I know this because it's currently on my Ipod playlist...oh dear...how old am I!   

Well what a great night! So nice to see them not restrained by a theme for a change.

Eoghan: I'm actually starting to see what the fuss is all about with him. No he's not a great singer and yes, he's a bit on the cheesy side but he has bucketloads of enthusiasm and there is somethign a bit sparky there. He could be very popular. The first song was was fab and perfect for him and he looked great doing something like that. Second one - not so much and I think Danni (was it?) was right when she said it was a bit of a let down after the first one.

Diana; Wow, nice to see her do something different. Loved the first performance (naked hand puppet aside but I got the distinct impression she's been told to work on that a bit because you could see her making an effort not to do it). Second choice was a bit hmmm, shouty? That's such a gentle Dido song and would lend itself so well to soft singing which suits her voice best but, she still belted it out and it didn't quite work for me. I think Here With me would have been a better Dido song for her if she wanted to belt it out. That song, much as I love it, is just too blah for the semi-finals.

Alexandra; Well, I didn't know the first song that well but even I can tell it was a great performance. In fact it was excellent! she's the only one who is totally all rounder this year. The second song was Wow!  If she does not go on to win this competition it'll be an absolute travesty. She may well be another Leona clone pop idol one-size-fits-all but, blimey it ain't done Leona any harm and...come on UK; let's show the U.S. we don't need no Beyonces and Britneys - we got own own stars!

JLS: Again, I thought they were really good tonight. Both songs, really well done and they're actually starting to make sense to me. I was saying to DH that I don't really do boybands and then... I looked at my Cd collection and noticed a profane amount fo Boyzone, Estlife, Take That etc. staring at me. Oh um, maybe I do then. 

I suspect Diana will be going home tonight after that. Her or Eoghan but, Simon is so confident he's going through... wonder why that is? Does he know something we don't? 

C~x


----------



## professor waffle

Caz said:


> professor waffle said:
> 
> 
> 
> He did sing well doing that McFly song thought
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, it's a Busted song. and I know this because it's currently on my Ipod playlist...oh dear...how old am I!  :-
Click to expand...

Younger than me obviously cos I don't know the difference between Busted & McFly!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

caz spot on 

I agree with everything youve said, and I like busted too


----------



## Stalyvegas

Oh Prof - Busted are WAY better than McFly!!!!!    

I dont mind JLS, but I cant stand Louis he makes my skin crawl, so I wouldnt vote for them....


----------



## professor waffle

Stalyvegas said:


> Oh Prof - Busted are WAY better than McFly!!!!!
> 
> I dont mind JLS, but I cant stand Louis he makes my skin crawl, so I wouldnt vote for them....


If I said they all sounded the same to me would that make me sound even older than I actually am?


----------



## Caz

professor waffle said:


> Younger than me obviously cos I don't know the difference between Busted & McFly!!!


By not so many years as makes it right for me to be into Busted though. It's shameful!  

Oooh here we go. How long can they stretch this out for then.... 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

JLS & Alex are safe !!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Diane is going home


----------



## Caz

Diana then.  but the right decision I think. Well, she'll do ok out of this anyway I reckon. 


C~x


----------



## Caz

Oooh...look at Eoghan. Bless his little cottons; he's so upset. I just want to  him now.


...ok that's very very wrong! 


C~x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I am so sad 

JLS to win then for me now.


----------



## Damelottie

Blimey - reckon they should give 'em all some valium!!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Results Show: The best amature dramatic's peformance I've seen all year.......!!! Pass out the sick bags


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Aww bless them, Alex to win now.


----------



## BABY2

♥Tamsin♥ said:


> Results Show: The best amature dramatic's peformance I've seen all year.......!!! Pass out the sick bags


  

but on a serious note, Alex to win, I just want to give JLS- especially Aston- hugs  Eoghan...oh please! get a grip son! it's not that serious!   Diana is going to make it big time I think simon is keen to sign her on, she's irritating but will be able to sell records...i just see the ££ signs in Simons eyes 

who is Busted and Mcfly??


----------



## Caz

BABY2 said:


> Eoghan...oh please! get a grip son! it's not that serious!
> who is Busted and Mcfly??


Oh but it is when you're 16! 

Busted: http://www.busted.com/
McFly: http://www.mcflyofficial.com/home/

Basically, boy bands appealing to a certain teen / young adult demographic. Uh... yes...not for 36 year old married ladies at all... 

C~x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

but aren't there stories about  diana and eoighan 'a couple'!!

L x


----------



## ophelia

Chanses are Eggnogg will win with all the girls voting for him but he'll probably end up like Leon. (Leon who??!! ) They are too similar in that their voices are not very good but they are quite cute so will get the girl votes anyway  and then they win but no-one will buy their album or remember them in a years time.

Mean? Perhaps. But probably true. 

As has been said already, Diana will do well after this and I too believe Simon will snap her up. It's quite common for acts that's doesn't win to do better than the actual winner (think G4 vs Steve Brookstein for example) so it might be a blessing in disguise for her to leave at this stage.

Alex or JLS to win, I reckon both of them will get signed up no matter what happens in the final anyway.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

X Factor Chatroom open !

Come into the lounge Say hi - then Double click to Join us for a half hour X Factor Chat

~Dizzi~​


----------



## BABY2

Busted: http://www.busted.com/
McFly: http://www.mcflyofficial.com/home/

Basically, boy bands appealing to a certain teen / young adult demographic. Uh... yes...not for 36 year old married ladies at all... 

C~x

  thanks for that info..they look cute if not a bit young for this 35 year old woman  I must say I asked my teenage DD and even she is not into them! she looked at me with disgust and said " mum I'm going to be 14 not 8"....ah yes of course I forgot darling 14 is EVER SO OLD!  
/links


----------



## Nelly1971

I'm all for Alex to win - have been all the way!  

I believe the teenage population are voting for Egghead, and who said that all teenagers were out on the streets drinking and vandalising property?  They're all at home watching X Factor.  Tsk.


----------



## poppy05

Hey leave eggnog alone!       
Bless him, he is only 16, i think he has done great to get to the final, good on him!
Although i dont want him to win  

GO ALEX GO ALEX GO ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelly1971

Have to say, think after seeing the news this morning JLS could pull it off with a win.  As much as I love Alex she would be 'job sharing' with Leona Lewis as someone said in the paper at the weekend, and it would be good to see a group win.  And she will do well anyway.

Don't think Egghead would last 5 minutes if he won, sorry!  Ophelia I agree - another Leon!  

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I really want JLS to win.


----------



## carole

Me too !


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Nah - has to be *ALEX!!*


----------



## Suzie

Sorry but JLS can not sing in tune!   Honestly have you really listened to them ! 

x


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

ALEXANDRA to WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Cannot believe this Saturday is the last one!    No X-Factor on Saturdays and no Spooks on Monday - what is a gal to watch now!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Talking of Lost anyone know when its due to start again?


----------



## Nelly1971

God is that still going?  I lost interest half way through the second series.


----------



## ShortyPie

Aw, bless Eoghan’s little heart, he was so upset, wasn’t he? I just wanted to give him a big squishy hug , does that sound sinister ? A bit of an overreaction since Diana’s just left the show, not been banished to some desert island or anything, but then he is only young. They did look quite cosy in Xtra Factor, him with his arm around her waist, though, didn’t they?  

Must admit, I wasn’t a fan of either of Eoghan’s performances – Abba – why?? Also, I guess he performed the Busted one well, but that kind of manufactured pop-rock is not really my kind of thing at all. . .

Diana – wasn’t keen on the “Girlfriend” performance. OK, well, what I mean is, I thought it was a great performance, but just not “her”. Which I know is what was the point, Louis and Simon were both saying she was just doing the same thing every week, but I can’t help but think it was a little unfair as previously they’d been raving about how “contemporary” she was, and the “most relevant” in the competition BECAUSE of the unique way she sings/performs, then a few weeks down the line the very thing they were praising her for was what they told her she had to change. She just seemed very commercial in the first song. 2nd song was a bit of a disaster though, I’m really not a fan of that Dido song (or most Dido songs actually) and near the end she attempted to do a high not, but failed, not helped by the fact she made a weird face, and the hand turned into a claw at the same time. I still do like Diana though, but I like her singing things like the Damien Rice song she did at the audition, rather than more commercial, poppy things.

Alex – well, obviously she sung really well, but I still don’t find that she makes every performance her own, particularly the ballads. I mean “Unbreak my Heart” just seemed like a carbon copy of Toni Braxton’s version, and of course, it’s great that she can sing like Toni Braxton/Mariah Carey/Whitney Houston but she needs to have some individuality, I seem to remember Leona would interpret her songs in her own way. I wonder how much, though, is how she’s being told to sing, as she was a lot more individual in her auditions/through bootcamp etc.

JLS – I think I want these lads to win now. I just think they’re really nice blokes from the look of it, ok so not the best vocalists individually, but they harmonise well, put their own spin on things, and it would be nice to have a band win for once, instead of a solo female. . .or. . .Eoghan. 

Laura


----------



## leoaimee

did i hear correctly that beyonce is duetting with alex this weekend?


----------



## Han72

Really?  Blimey, Bouncy's doing the rounds then, she's on the French version of Fame Academy tonight!

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

she must be 'doing' europe right now then ... unless its vicious rumour?

will she be speaking french or will she have an interpreter?


----------



## professor waffle

I am really sad, so looking forward to tomorrow's show! They were all on This Morning yesterday & say that even they don't know who they are duetting with yet


----------



## dakota

Alexandra to win most definately


----------



## leoaimee

she is clearly the FF fave judging by the poll!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Are you sure those pairings are correct?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive heard a different pairing


----------



## purple72

I heard chris moyles it was loius that said those pairs and he swore it was true


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Rumor . . . .

Robbie Williams may be on the x factor


----------



## leoaimee

i heard the beyonce alex pairing

feel sorry for jls with theirs ... wish they got someone a bit more funky!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glad it is the final tonight so who do we think will win it?

I do like Eoighan but think ALex may do it


----------



## professor waffle

I want Alex but if not then I would prefer JLS to win than Eoghan.


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I'm supposing that Eggnog will get a huge regional vote, so I'm hoping that doesn't swing it for him.

Not that I can complain, I have lots of opinions, but I never vote!


----------



## Damelottie

I'm not keen on any of them - nothing particularly outstanding that I can see/hear. I think I'd probably like JLS


----------



## professor waffle

Wow Alex was amazing just now


----------



## JaneNewcastle

LOL Anyone notice Kim Marsh dropping name of the 'surprise' guest for Alex?


----------



## professor waffle

Yes I did


----------



## Damelottie

Just realised I'm watching it on Sky+ and I'm behind  . Kept wondering why I didn't know what you were all talking about


----------



## fuzzier

no didn't notice that. woo hoo got a wireless lappy so now i can watch tv and post. alex was fab


----------



## Topkat08

Just thought i'd pop in n say..............

JLS 2 WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzier

I didn't think much of JLS's version of Last Christmas. My sis will be dribbling all over her telly  she is a huge fan of JLS and Westlife


----------



## Pilchardcat

It's a wicked show tonight isn't it!


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Well I think JLS with Westlife was a big mistake, too many voices, too many people on the stage


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

Evening Ladies.

Woooooo Hooooooo The Final!!!!!!      

So far Eoghan ruined Boyzone's song (not that i'm a fan or anything.. it just sounded awful) and JLS also ruined my favourite song of all time (Westlife's) It means a lot to me as it's me and my mum's song and they all sounded out of tune with Westlife.

Can't wait for Alexandra and Beyonce  

ALEXANDRA TO WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Enjoy your evening ladies.
Love
Lou
xxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Just saw Alex singing Silent Night - oh it was lovely


----------



## Pilchardcat

Well theres your winner, Alex!  Awsome...!!


----------



## fuzzier

Alexandra with Beyonce was fab. Alex to win me thinks


----------



## professor waffle

O



M




G


----------



## Pilchardcat

Exactly Prof Waffle, it was spine tingling, I had watery eyes  very powerful


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

OMG at the rejects... they dont even come in in bl**dy time to the music ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH get them off my ears hurt.    

xx


----------



## fuzzier

OMG, they've got the faiures on they are awful but sooooooooooooo funny cos they are soooooooooo bad


----------



## Caz

Amanda said:


> Well theres your winner, Alex! Awsome...!!


You know, actually, not so sure. I wasn't overly keen on that duet. I think Beyonce completely outsung Alexandra and showed her voice up and, well, maybe not as fab as we first think when heard on its own, if you know what I mean. Not that she's not great on her own but the supporting "star" shouldn't outsing the act.
Then again, I didn't rate any of the duets much but I guess the song choices were right for all of them. The first songs they all sung were great though, espcially Alex which was, wonderful. I have to say, JLS doing Last Christmas was my favourite of the three becuase it was a nice version. They may just pull it off.

I'll go out on a limb and predict Eoghan going out first. I'll be quite surprised if Alexandra doesn't win though.

And now we have the "auditionees" rendition of I Have A Dream. Oh thank God that's over!

C~x


----------



## Damelottie

OMG Shane is on the stage


----------



## Pilchardcat

That was just cringy, to have that follow Beyonce let alone why people put themselves up for ridicule like that, its beyond me


----------



## professor waffle

Caz said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well theres your winner, Alex! Awsome...!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, actually, not so sure. I wasn't overly keen on that duet. I think Beyonce completely outsung Alexandra and showed her voice up and, well, maybe not as fab as we first think when heard on its own, if you know what I mean. Not that she's not great on her own but the supporting "star" shouldn't outsing the act.
Click to expand...

Yes I know what you mean, Katherine Jenkins did that with Rhidian last year & thats why he lost I reckon. BUT Eyonce could win it for Alex as I reckon Kylie won it for wasssiname last year


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohh Caz your right, Beyonce did outsing Alex completely. I didn't realise she was that powerful until I heard her just now


----------



## Damelottie

OMG - I am just LOVING the faces of JLS singing with Boyzone.  . They just cannot stop smiling - what a dream.
I hope they win


----------



## fuzzier

Thats how good wossisiname was I couldn't remember his name either till i saw the winners story billed on ITV2.

What on earth is Eoghan singing now?


----------



## professor waffle

It's from HIgh School Musical, I think Same Difference sang it last year & I think they were better


----------



## Pilchardcat

Not liking this High School musical act either, think he's making a mistake doing this number but can appreciate its appealing to the younger ones.

Whats wrong with Cheryl tonight, is she ill?  Only she looks like she's got really red eyes ??


----------



## Damelottie

OH MY WORD!! Sorry I'm behind - just saw Alex and Beyonce WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzier

Cheryls got a pinky eyeshadow on perhaps thats whats making her eyes look red


----------



## twiglets

[fly]ALEX!!!! ALEX!!!! ALEX!!!![/fly]


----------



## carole

I think Cheryl's been blubbing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

the X factor voting lines are jammed!!!
L


----------



## carole

I just voted for JLS


----------



## professor waffle

I voted twice for Alex


----------



## fuzzier

Well i'm gonna have to wait till tomorrow to find out who wins, will be in bed by 10 as dh is on an early tomorrow.


----------



## Damelottie

Me 2


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Alex or JLS & I am happy!


----------



## twiglets

♥JJ1♥ said:


> the X factor voting lines are jammed!!!
> L


Yep they are jammed


----------



## Siobhan1

carole said:


> I think Cheryl's been blubbing


Not only Cheryl either! Maybe I'm hormonal but I keep weeping too at Alex singing too!
I really hope she wins and have voted for her (which I don't usually), but as long as Eoghan doesn't win I'll still be happy 

As for the phone lines, wait 5 mins for everyone to calm down & then try & they should be ok


----------



## twiglets

JaneNewcastle said:


> LOL Anyone notice Kim Marsh dropping name of the 'surprise' guest for Alex?


YES, that was funny   and Dermont went on to say before Alex came on "I`m not telling you" who she will be singing with (as if we hadn`t heard already!  )

I still can`t through  , can you lot wait until I have voted pleasssse


----------



## twiglets

Yeah just voted for Alex   and she spoke to me      (first time I have voted on Xfactor!!!)


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I actually think that the regional vote got Leon through last year.  I hope the same doesn't happen this year.

I'm thinking the song choices were good, but I still can't understand having someone outsing the competitor, I think they all pretty much did that.

Oh and I can't belive I still have a thing for Shane from Boyzone!


----------



## Damelottie

Me too Jane


----------



## ShortyPie

Haven't had time to read through all the replies, am watching it on Sky+

Caz - I completely agree, Beyonce did outsing Alex, and yes it does make a massive difference hearing someone I thought had such a strong voice against an even better singer, and like Amanda, I had no idea Beyonce was such a great live singer, she made it look so easy   She did look a bit uncomfortable to have Alex blubbing on ehr shoulder though   Still, Alex is still clearly the better singer of all the acts. Loved her first performance, I'm glad she didn't do Mariah's "All I want for Christmas", which is what I thought she'd have ended up with. Like her final song too. 

Wasn't to keen on either of the other duets - Eoghan I thought was actually quite good in his, but I have a pathological hatred of Ronan Keating, so that was never going to get my vote, and JLS, bless them, I really like them, but they've completely lost their edge, for me. You look at what they sung in the audition, a cappella, and then all the schmaltzy ballads they've been made to sing by Louis since. . . it makes me sad   I HATE "Last Christmas" with a passion, so I was disappointed to hear them sing it.  

When the finalists came on at the beginning, I couldn't help thinking that Austin should definately have been in the final instead of Eoghan   

Which one's Shane? The one with the tattoos?

laura xx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Yes, the one with the tattoos  

Yum Yum


----------



## carole

I can't bear it if JLS go out

Will they do a Strictly ?


----------



## Damelottie

Nope - they will def break somebody's heart


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my mother is saying JLS first and then Alex


----------



## JaneNewcastle

LOL Dermot - "and she's singing live - Beyonce"

Think that might be a dig at Britney?


----------



## Damelottie

Ooh Beyonces Shoes


----------



## Damelottie

Cor - that was brill!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em - Shouldnt a lady in your condition be in flatties!!


----------



## professor waffle

She's fab


----------



## twiglets

Yeah!!!! That was what LIVE singing should be like and was the best too!!!!!!


----------



## Damelottie

♥JJ1♥ said:


> Em - Shouldnt a lady in your condition be in flatties!!


Maybe


----------



## ophelia

Alex was the best out of the three finalists but I too wish Austin was in the final. Bring Austin back!! (although I guess it's a little too late for that. )

Hope Eggnogg goes first.


----------



## twiglets

over 5 million votes!!!! WOW


----------



## JaneNewcastle

OOoh JLS through


----------



## carole

Yay


----------



## professor waffle

Eggnog is out!!!! Yay


----------



## JaneNewcastle

ANd Alex - Yey!


----------



## twiglets

YIPPEEEEEEEE Eoghan OUT!!!


----------



## ophelia

Justice has been done!!!   Bye Eggnogg.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just got back online! 

First through  . . .  JLS


----------



## DizziSquirrel

AND  > > > > > > >

ALEX!!!


----------



## ShortyPie

The right result!

DH just looked at me like    when I said I wanted to go and give Eoghan a big squishy hug when he got a bit tearful


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ahh bless him


----------



## May74

Go Alex, go Alex go Alex


----------



## dakota

The right person went, even if i do feel alittle sorry for him


----------



## DizziSquirrel

DH says this song is set up for a group


----------



## May74

I think they always do that to sway who wins, but it better be Alex  

why cant I press my red button to vote, I cant reach the phone


----------



## dakota

I would love for JLS to win but i think Alex should win


----------



## ShortyPie

Does anyone else just get wound up any time Louis speaks

Let's see what Alex does with this.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> I really like them, but they've completely lost their edge, for me. You look at what they sung in the audition, a cappella, and then all the schmaltzy ballads they've been made to sing by Louis since. . . it makes me  sad


I am missing that "edge" too


----------



## dakota

ShortyPie said:


> Does anyone else just get wound up any time Louis speaks


He is the only judge tonight who has plugged and plugged 'VOtE JLS'  enough already


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

Alex has the tallent and should win!


----------



## May74

MMMmmmm not loving the song


----------



## professor waffle

I think Louis is a waste of space, I think he's past it & they songs he gets them to sing show he is totally out of touch with current styles & trends


----------



## JaneNewcastle

PamLS said:


> why cant I press my red button to vote, I cant reach the phone


Fab idea! 

Anyone tell me who sang this song last?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

dakota said:


> ShortyPie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else just get wound up any time Louis speaks
> 
> 
> 
> He is the only judge tonight who has plugged and plugged 'VOtE JLS'  enough already
Click to expand...

YES!!!
he spoils it for jls imo 
ALex is amazing!


----------



## professor waffle

Wow, wow & wow again


----------



## May74

Think Alex will do OK with this song. Who chooses the winning song anyway Simon?, cant imagine Eoughan singing it


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Isn't it a Leonard Cohen song?

Both amazing- I don't like Alex's tears
L x


----------



## May74

You can hardly hear her hallaluya (sp?) but I still want her to win


----------



## Damelottie

Cheryls trembling voice is driving me nuts


----------



## twiglets

I got goosebumps with Alex singing the single!

Simon is not trying to hide at all tonight the fact that he wants Alex to win is he?


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

She's only human though... she's in the FINAL!!!! i think i would be emotional like her too... infact i admit to a few tears myself there too  

ALEXANDRA..... You're the BEST!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## JaneNewcastle

LOL Me too LadyLottie (p.s. were you not meant to be meeting one of my NE buddies tonight?)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anyone else think Alex hair and outfit tonight makes her look older ?

I also think weve had too many ballards tonight


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

you can almost see the £ signs in Simon's eyes!


----------



## carole

Jane - Rufus Wainwright sang the Shrek version


----------



## May74

Yes Simon is desperate, he gets the winner in the end whoever it is so he needs it to be the best one. Last years winner should never have won simon can make her as famous as Leonna


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Anyone else think Alex hair and outfit tonight makes her look older ?
> 
> I also think weve had too many ballards tonight


Yes Dizzi.. a little bit but i still thinks she is stunning.... i wish i looked like her that's for sure lol.. you in chat tonight??

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## professor waffle

Alex's dress looks like a pair of curtains held together by a black belt around the middle


----------



## carole

Alex is outstanding but very similar to Leona.

I love JLS - they are different and the UK needs a black boy band - I don't think they are going to win though


----------



## May74

Yes think Alex could have had a nicer outfit, the other 2 outfits were better she looks like she has been drapped in material

Alex to WIN


----------



## JaneNewcastle

carole said:


> Jane - Rufus Wainwright sang the Shrek version


----------



## May74

professor waffle said:


> Alex's dress looks like a pair of curtains held together by a black belt around the middle


I agree


----------



## carole

Would you like a saucer of milk ?


----------



## professor waffle

Who moi?  

I hate the clothes they choose for the girls generally though


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh here we go............and the winner is......


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilchardcat

carole said:


> Alex is outstanding but very similar to Leona.
> 
> I love JLS - they are different and the UK needs a black boy band - I don't think they are going to win though


 Agree, but not to sing ballards though, something more upbeat would be good. Still think Alex will pip it tonight though


----------



## Damelottie

JaneNewcastle said:


> LOL Me too LadyLottie (p.s. were you not meant to be meeting one of my NE buddies tonight?)


Was I Who was that??


----------



## May74

*ALEX*


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I agree Carole & Amanda 
JLS are needed in the music scene, but they need better tracks. I think they do well or even better if they dont win 

Alex = Amazing!


----------



## Damelottie

JLS


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I think Alex !!


----------



## carole

She's still got the curtains on


----------



## JaneNewcastle

I had a dress like that for my school play when I was in Theseus and the Minatour!  (sp?)


----------



## *katie*

ALEX!


----------



## Damelottie

JaneNewcastle said:


> I had a dress like that for my school play when I was in Theseus and the Minatour! (sp?)


----------



## ShortyPie

Alex's version of the song was beautiful   Better than JLS's I think.

I'm actually thinking maybe JLS might do better to not win? Either way, they need to do something more upbeat.

I've read that if she wins, they want Alex to have a more "British" sound that Leona, but still think there might not be enough room for the both of them   Especially as Leona is actually a better singer.

Laura xx


----------



## May74

carole said:


> She's still got the curtains on


     They must have lost her dress

Bloody hell another 9 minutes talk about dragging it out, they are raking in their millions in phone calls


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

but she still looks good in the curtains!!
Lx


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

I think she looks really classy and if i had a figure like her's i would wear something like that myself... they are all the rage at the moment


----------



## May74

I bet that belt is itchy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ

Lou i totally agree hun, i think she looks fantastic.


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Trouble is for me if it was curtains, they'd have to be 90' width!


----------



## twiglets

professor waffle said:


> Alex's dress looks like a pair of curtains held together by a black belt around the middle


  

It looks like one of Cleopatra`s dresses 

I wished I looked that good in a pair of curtains!


----------



## professor waffle

She'd look great wearing a sack & that's probably what they'll choose for her to wear next!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes I think my lounge ones (long red velevt) for a double window would just about do me!!


----------



## twiglets

Drum roll pleasssssseeee.......................................................................


----------



## DizziSquirrel

X Factor Winner 2008 is . . . . 

?​


----------



## Damelottie

Who's that next to Kym??


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

how long can they drag it out!


----------



## May74

DeeDee32 said:


> how long can they drag it out!


probably about another £50,000 of calls


----------



## twiglets

ALEX!!!!!!


----------



## May74

OOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## May74

They can stop dragging it out now the lines are closed


----------



## JaneNewcastle

Oh Crikey, enough with the hysterics Alex!!


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

someone give her a paper bag - she's hyperventilating!


----------



## carole

All that blubbing is SO irritating


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy

YES YES YES YES. YOU GO GIRL XXXXXXXXX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cheryl is so so skinny 

Bless Alex
I think JLS will go on


----------



## DizziSquirrel

X Factor Winner 2008 is . . . . 

~ * ~ ALEX ~ * ~​


----------



## Damelottie

Wish JLS had won


----------



## May74

she has been on and off all night I wasnt sure if she or Cheryl would get thru the Beyounce song


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

she even i clutching onto the dress now


----------



## DizziSquirrel

She cant speak!!!! OMG !!!!


----------



## May74

********

I never realised that I had paused it to go to the toilet earlier and I forgot, so I havnt seen who has won yet


----------



## JaneNewcastle




----------



## twiglets

OMG how Alex is shaking!!!!!   bless her she deserves it


----------



## Damelottie

Me either - they could have given her a blooming tissue


----------



## May74

how could I have forgotton, I am watching it 3 mins late     I wondered how everyone suddenly knew then it slowly dawned on me    

  

Hyperventilating so much she will pass out if she continues


----------



## Damelottie

Bad luck Pam


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I want to see Holly on Xtra factor open those papers the judges 
wrote on at the start of the live shows!

See if they all picked Alex 

I agree aout the tissue 
Cheryl is sobbing on Simon!


----------



## May74

OMG she is going to have to do better than that if she wants to go on tour, she cant hyperventilate and stop singing, I know I know I am having my cream  , I am a classy cat I dont drink milk


----------



## Damelottie

I can't bear to watch anymore - Dizzi, tell me who they picked


----------



## twiglets

Anyone applying for next years Xfactor


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am crying now!

JLS are proper Gents I take my hat off to them


----------



## Damelottie

Pam -


----------



## DizziSquirrel

LadyLottie said:


> I can't bear to watch anymore - Dizzi, tell me who they picked





Dizzi Squirrel said:


> X Factor Winner 2008 is . . . .
> 
> ~ * ~ ALEX ~ * ~​


----------



## May74

I am still 3 mins behind    Think Diane would have sounded lovely singing that


----------



## Damelottie

OOOh yes Diana would.

Noooooooooooooooo Dizzi - I mean who they wrote down before - the judges


----------



## professor waffle

She did sing it didn't she?


----------



## carole

Me too Pam - I think they chose it for her


----------



## DizziSquirrel

shes got tissues on xtra factor lol

Pam


----------



## Dee.Dee.32

wasn't it her audition song? - Diana I mean


----------



## Damelottie

Thank the lord for that


----------



## twiglets

LadyLottie said:


> Noooooooooooooooo Dizzi - I mean who they wrote down before - the judges


Oooohh yeah, what did they write on the pieces of papers about their predictions??


----------



## May74

If it had come to Diane and Alex with that song who do you all think would have won?


----------



## professor waffle

Still Alex


----------



## twiglets

Yep Alex


----------



## May74

Ahh bless him is that how he thought his mummy made his hot chocolate *please* where is he from?? I am sure at 8 I knew you didnt put the bloody tea bags in the kettle


----------



## DizziSquirrel

RosesAreRed said:


> LadyLottie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noooooooooooooooo Dizzi - I mean who they wrote down before - the judges
> 
> 
> 
> Oooohh yeah, what did they write on the pieces of papers about their predictions??
Click to expand...

We Dont know! thats why I want to see!!!

Hollys talking to the judges now so


----------



## twiglets

Predictions............... Loui- Eoghan, Danni- Laura, Cheryl- Diana, Simon- Rachel


----------



## JaneNewcastle




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Secret Ballot 

Louis = says egnogg

Danni = Laura

Cheryl = Diana

Simon = Rachel

At boot camp stage


----------



## twiglets

thanks Dizzi


----------



## May74

I loved Diane and Laura

So Louis is back next year


----------



## May74

Ooo was that a joke or is it really twins


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Joke I think!


----------



## May74

Why are 13 members and 6 guests viewing this board and no one has posted for 20 mins, am I missing something


----------



## May74

Oooo 14 and 7 now


----------



## twiglets

PamLS said:


> Why are 13 members and 6 guests viewing this board and no one has posted for 20 mins, am I missing something


  6 and 6 now 

Everyone must have had enough


----------



## twiglets

Alex is on next on Xtra factor, let`s see if she has calmed down


----------



## May74

Eoghan (however it is spelt) won 6 of the shows!!!!    , Alex 2, JLS and Diana 1, so he was overall winner, glad he didnt win, how did he win 6 he was never that good, and why has he gone home instead of staying on to go on xtra factor, he's the only one not there


----------



## twiglets

Yeah I can`t believe it eggnog got so many votes before 
What is Alex doing with that teddy ? 
Alex is singing on New Years eve with Elton John...


----------



## May74

Well bang goes her New Years Eve plans


----------



## twiglets

not that she will be bothered! wonder how much she will get paid for it?


----------



## May74

Ahhh, its very sad. Its all over, what am I going to watch every Saturday now, no I'm a celeb or X-factor, just chitty chitty bang bang and the sound of music


----------



## jessfiveash

soooo glad alex won!!


----------



## carole

They made some comment about eggnog not being allowed on Xtra Factor because of his age and that he had gone home


----------



## Mrs Nikki

She did well to pull it together to sing at the end.


----------



## professor waffle

I think JLS were supposed to have someone else but she pulled out (Lily Allen or Rhianna can't remember)


----------



## twiglets

carole said:


> They made some comment about eggnog not being allowed on Xtra Factor because of his age and that he had gone home


Yes, I think the presenter on Xtrafactor asked Eggnog why he won`t be joining the others and he said he`s not allowed because of his age or sth.... maybe he wasn`t allowed to drink...

I didn`t like Westlife with JLS either, it`s all boring Loui`s doing 

I can`t get Beyonce`s song out of my head this morning "If I were a boy...."   It`s catchy


----------



## Guest

take that was sposed to pair up with someone (jls i guess) but they pulled out because boyzone was there and they refused to stand on the same stage as boyzone.

how do i know this? my mum told me lol, guess she has far too much time on her hands hehe

mazzy x


----------



## BABY2

what an anti-climax! I knew Alex was going to win (she says looking into her crystal ball  )....going to miss X-factor  Loved Beyonce, she's sounded great..am I right to assume she did not sound like she was "miming"?!


Good luck to all of them


----------



## leoaimee

ahhh lovely x factor chatters ... just caught up with about 10 pages of comments from last nights shows.  i was at a friend's house for our annual x factor results show session so not posting.

wasnt it great and really exciting?

have to say that i totally agreed with most of what people posted.  JLS and westlife was rubbish ... blinking luis and the ballads. i love jls but something more fun would have been SOOO much better.  i have to say that LOTS of them seemed to get less cool the further through the show they went, JLS, Dianna, Laura, even rachel.  I think JLS would have stayed more fun and young and funky had cheryl mentored them.  re alex's dress ... thought she looked great but she looked strange sitting down in it on x tra factor .... its a standing up dress really.  and the poor girl looked like she needed more than a paper bag to get the emotions under control ... at the end she looked like she was waiting for the men in white coats to come and give her a little jab in the paw of something soothing bless her!!  it was too much for her.

and re the voting reults each week, do you think the contestants got to know each week how well they did?  eghoan did sooo well for the first half of the competion (luis wasnt far wrong with his prediction).  and alex was middle till the last three weeks.  interesting......

do feel a bit lost now for saturday nights.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥

Loved the shows on Sat night....best girl won...IMHO!

Was there a lot of dust on the stage, as every seemed to be winking   Too corny!!
Beyonce was great....their duet ws awesome....and her comments afterwards, about Alex, seemed genuine... and were a refreshing change from the disasterous Britney comments!

Another bit that made me laugh was the camera work, when they were interviewing JLS's family, they kept going to the wrong guy...obviously whoever was behind the lens wasn't concentrating or didn't know who was who!! LOL


----------



## leoaimee

yes i noticed that too!!!  he or she didnt know which guy was which!!!


----------



## Caz

maz1980 said:


> take that was sposed to pair up with someone (jls i guess) but they pulled out because boyzone was there and they refused to stand on the same stage as boyzone.
> 
> how do i know this? my mum told me lol, guess she has far too much time on her hands hehe
> 
> mazzy x


 Mothers eh! They know everything. 
Mind you, I would have thought not Take That as they've already been on this series so bit smaey to have them back for the final. Oh well.

I'm glad Alex won. I think that was foregone conclusion tbh!

C~x


----------



## dakota

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20081215/ten-x-factor-single-breaks-sales-record-5f8abb3.html

WOW, she has knocked Leona off the top spot for fastest selling download off all time

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## twiglets

Go ALEX!!!!!

It is a lovely song though and she sings it sooo well.


----------



## leoaimee

bless her!  thats great!  xxx


----------

